# Tall's New Log



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

As my diet and training routine has changed recently, I decided to start a new log.

Previous routine: 2 day split, going [email protected] to the wall, eating upto 5kcals per day.

Pros: Packed on some good muscle

Cons: Stomach got swollen from all the serious eating.

*New Routine* (Push/Pull/Legs)

(Note - Every exercise will have a warmup set.)

*Legs*

Leg Extensions - 2x Triple Drop Set

Leg Press - 2x 20 Reps plus 5/5/5 Matrix

Leg Curls - 3 x 20 Reps

Calves: Triple Drop Set

*Push*

Flat DB Flies: 2x 15-20 Reps

Incline DB Bench: 2x 15-20 Reps

Military Press: 1 x 15-20 Reps

Side Lateral DB Raises: 2 x 15 Reps

Lying DB Raises: 2 x 15-20 Reps

Tricep Pushdowns: 2x 15 Reps plus 5/5/5 Matrix

*Pull*

Straight Arm Pulldowns: 2x 15-20 Reps

Lat Pulldowns: 2 x 15-20 Reps

Bent Over Rows: 2x 15-20 Reps

Shrugs: 2x 15-20 Reps

DB Bicep Curls: 2x 15-20 Reps

Deadlifts every second week.

New goals are slightly different - I want to gain a nice shape while staying relatively lean all year round.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello Sir... interesting training routine you got going there dude, couple of questions for you, do you feel that the muscle gets a good workout? you don't seem to be doing much for shoulders do you feel that they are getting a good workout?

P.s. i like the look of putting the pulls together and pushes together, do you feel that you have benefited better from this unaurthodoxed style of training?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Hello Sir... interesting training routine you got going there dude, couple of questions for you, do you feel that the muscle gets a good workout? you don't seem to be doing much for shoulders do you feel that they are getting a good workout?
> 
> P.s. i like the look of putting the pulls together and pushes together, do you feel that you have benefited better from this unaurthodoxed style of training?


Howdee mate.

Push/Pull/Legs is a fairly common 3day split.

Now the routine I didn't design - Pikey did that for me.

Pikey will prob dive in and explain better than me but he's what I understood from what he told me.

Basically everything is to failure - so weight selection is very important. I'm using moderate weight for reps to try and stimulate growth.

Everything is done very intensely which is important.

I looked at the routine and thought it would be fairly easy. Simply put - I was wrong.

Leg day I can barely walk afterwards (but in a good way) and I've never had a chest workout as good as the push day. Still need to do his pull day which will be tonight (had to shift training around a bit this week)

With the moderate weights and going for reps, I'm pre-exhausting the muscle and then using a variety of exercises to ensure as much of each are of the muscle is stimulated as possible.

I've never done pre-exhausts before but I tell you what they are much harder than I thought.

Shoulders are getting more work that before mate (they were lagging a bit) in the form of:

Military Press

Side Lateral DB Raises

Lying DB Raises

and Shrugs

To be honest I would never have picked this routine for myself - but when a bloke of Pikey's experience designs a training schedule for you personally its time to listen and learn...

I like doing the big lifts cos its a good ego boost. This routine leaves the ego at the door seriously... I ended up having to do a drop set on the last set of incline DB presses where I was only using 16kg dumbs for 5reps...

Lying DB raises were done with the girly silver 6kg dumbs...

The routine gets each muscle to failure and makes you keep going...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

good luck with that sir. for me, 15 to 20 reps is too high for maximum growth.

and i'd also up the kcals, up to 5 a day, impressive.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> good luck with that sir. for me, 15 to 20 reps is too high for maximum growth.
> 
> and i'd also up the kcals, up to 5 a day, impressive.


PMSL.

I don't think I'm dropping below 2000kcals per day on the new routine.

If zee reps don't work I can always alter them.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I normally aim to fail something above 15 reps certainly on the first working set as it just stimulates me better - we're all different the key is to keep experimenting till you find what works for you. Last set is highly likely to be 6-8 reps and probably with the same weight&#8230;

Anything less than 20 on legs and I seem to build mass but not quality - I know different things but I'll grow on 20 plus and my legs look better. My ex training partner had to work on sub 8 reps else he just lost muscle - everyone's different and while he's a top bloke it's why we don't train together anymore.

The reason I started with pre exhaust is that after 25 years of heavy compound and Weightlifting exercises my joints were continually sore I'd more niggly injuries than I could shake a stick at and I found it very difficult to focus my mind into a muscle while doing compound as opposed to focusing on moving the weight.

I'd say to anyone give it a go for a month and see how it goes but don't stagnate I think its key to keep changing and not fall into the rut of the same old exercises with the same weight for the same reps&#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Progress is definitely the key.

I'll bear that in mind about the last set and adjust the weight accordingly.

I had guessed that pre-exhaust work would reduce the risk of injuries but didn't know if it was a definite so kept quiet


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Evening training session today... Which meant... You guessed it - deadlifts 

Straight Arm Pulldowns:

Warm up + 15 & 8 @ 26kg

Deadlifts:

10 @ 80kg

5 @ 80kg

3 @ 120kg

3 @ 140kg

3 @ 150kg

1 @ 162.5kg - was aiming for 2/3 reps but some bigger boys went and did DB Bench behind where I was lifting which put me off...

162.5kg however is a PB 

Lat Pulldowns:

Warm Up + 15, 12 @ 56kg

Bent Over Rows:

5 @ 50kg - and stopped. Couldn't get the motion right.

Seated Rows:

15, 12 @ 59kg

Shrugs:

12, 10 @ 35kg per DB

Negative DB Bicep Curls

10 (per arm) @ 26kg

Incline DB Curls

10 (per arm) @ 10kg

Bi's had hit failure on the Heavy negatives so added light Incline DB Curls in to finish them off.

Deadlifts every second week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Something strange you say pikey put your programme together and apart from the high reps it looks solid, now i understand the first set been light to failure as i do this as a warm up but then as pikey said my last set ill aim for max 8 reps to complete failure and yeah the muscle will be pre exhausted.

Question for you TH&S why are your last sets not as pikeys are i.e. 8 reps?

not picking here, im reading this with interest and thinking of changing over to it, however id have to tinker with it as i dont like the high reps, each to there own on that.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howdee mate.

It was the first time I'd done the routine so I'm still trying to get the weights set correctly.

Just needs a slight adjustment of perhaps 5kg per exercise and I'll be there next week I think.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Ali,

I recomended the high rep range, idea being it would provide a different stimulation to the heavy 3's and 5's etc. I find I have to keep changing my workouts to grow. What you might not of noticed is I said I usually warm up then first working set pick a weight with a comfortable rep rang of say 15 and force twenty by the third set I ,might only be able to perform 6 - 8. Flat bench is a good example normally once warmed up I can get close to 30 reps with 100K before I hit positive failure, if I keep the weight constant at 100K and go to positive failure each set by the fourth I'll only get 6 - 8 reps. Other times I'll have a longer rest move the weight up and go for more reps. That said I haven't flat benched in a couple of months as I don't rate it as a pec builder...

I'm not saying you must perform hight reps etc if I follow any doctrine its to keep mixing things up...

Sorry to hijack your thread there THS but thought I'd have a go at explaing my thinking.

Off to bed now as I've hammered quads on a low carb day and I don't feel great. I'll update on my log tomorrow as it was a particuarly nasty one and I surprised myself tonight.

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers Pikey.

Should I be warming up on every exercise? Or just the first few?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I just warm up on the first exercise for that muscle group, after that moving from one to the next you should be warm although and assistance muscles may not be....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll play it by ear then


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Push Routine today.

Its exactly as before with the addition of Mili Press after doing chest (8, 6, 4 reps @ 30kg) with all the weights up 2kg and the second set down to 8ish reps.

To quote the Americans - my chest is looking 'swole' (ala pumped...) and tri's and looking a good size too.

Shoulder looks as though its starting to get bigger on the back (anterior delt?) - middle (medial?) delt needs some catching up though.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Opps been so busy I haven't updated my log.

So trained with Pikey again today. I turned up late (again) - sorry Pikey!! (I blame the fact that he trains on the dark side of the M1  )

Push workout again today. Looks as though these will fall on a Saturday most weeks.

To be honest I don't really remember the weights or the reps. But I do remember that that is the most I've ever been pushed in a workout. Quite a fair few assisted and forced reps, with each set going to failure and then beyond.

Incline Flies

Flat Flies

Incline Bench

DB Delt Flies

DB Lateral Raises

DB Shoulder Press

Tricep Pushdowns (Cable)

As ever the routine is a total ego killer. The weights being used aren't that heavy, so you need to leave the ego at the door.

Pikey had me focusing on exact form and correct rep cadence.

I'm struggling to type this right now as my hands have gone all funny from hanging onto the weights for dear life and Pikey is going 'yup just another 4, yeah do another 1, one more'.

Quality workout though. Very intense and all done in 30mins.

I totally understand now when people like BW says it doesn't matter if it takes 5 sets or 20 reps, and how 3 sets of 8 isn't neccessarily the best way to train. Its all about intensity and reaching failure and there are many ways to get there.

We had to 'bail' on the Incline Bench for example, as I was hitting failure with only minimal reps each set (having done Incline and Flat Flies) - so we knew I was done.

I learned so much about positioning too (mainly of my elbows!). Pikey - quality workout mate cheers.

Right - best finish this Whey and Oats shake off before getting my massage. Ahhh 90min deep tissue massage. Quality.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

No worries mate, glad you enjoyed it, you'll have to let me know if you have any ache - that deep tissue massage should do you good though. Once I'm not pre contest I'll train legs with you if you want, I might even drop in and squat for once, for that though bring a bucket ;-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

soo

how many times a week are you training now?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey - I can barely move my arms!!! PMSL.

Cal - thrice weekly. ish. sometimes 3 times in 9/10 days.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jolly good!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Quick update.

Having done Chest Shoulders and Tris with Pikey on Sat (aka Push workout) I found the following:

* It took me until almost 7pm to be able to lift my shoulders overhead height.

* Having a deep tissue massage after a session with Pikey may not be the best idea as I was pretty much unable to get off the massage table un-assisted.

* I have never ever ever had the centre of my chest stimulated like that before. Ever. It aches today!!

* I must have been gripping on to the DB's pretty hard during the 'growing reps' as the muscles in my hand were all funny until Sunday am and I woke up on Sunday am with a sore neck in the 'oh my life this rep is hard I must excessively grimace and tense my neck up' sense.

* My intercostals ache (those are the rib cage muscles yes?)

Any I think you get the idea.

Quality quality session mate.

Looking forward to leg training!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looking forward to seeing if this different way of training agrees with you and growth continues...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> looking forward to seeing if this different way of training agrees with you and growth continues...


You don't think it will mate...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont know-

you may have very good genetics?

if you dont and your not using gear i dont fancy your chances.

just my opinion.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> i dont know-
> 
> you may have very good genetics?
> 
> ...


Lol mate I don't mind anyones opinion - just don't know why you think it won't work...?

No idea if I have good genetics to be honest?? And nope not running gear.

Pikey did you say to do this as part of a 5 week macro cycle? I was too busy concentrating on making sure my elbows were in the correct position when you said something about macro cycles lol!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

gut instinct..... 

altho i am interested in the prexhaust theories:cool:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> gut instinct.....
> 
> altho i am interested in the prexhaust theories:cool:


lol you can't have an argument based on gut instinct mate  

I'm certainly aching in places I've never ached before.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi THS,

Glad to see the workout had an effect. Genetics wise my opinion is you have the ability to be a seriously big guy, I've not met many people with your bone mass or frame and certainly not at your height, only trained with one guy who had and he wanted to weigh a stone in weight for every year of his age - he managed it to from 18 to 27 - at 23 stone the guy had abs, he was 6'4", strong as an Ox!

My opinion is follow this regime for a max of five weeks then change it. I'd probably have an active rest week and then do a five week macro cycle using heavy basic compound exercises the another active rest week. Nothing worse than going stale bad for motivation and cell adaptation. I never stay with any routine longer than 5 weeks, although I normally incorporate pre exhaust somewhere - but for me that's down to sore old joints and injury too.

Should just about put you on track for a leg session post my pre-contest prep

Out of interest I first got interested in pre exhaust reading about one of the American Natural pro's whose sponsored by house of pain, I thought the idea of maximising stimulation without impeding auto immune recovery sounded a good principal, natural or not. Also I've never been a big fan of spending ages in the gym . Get in, get done, get out, get fed!

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats fair mate,but you know your body incredibly well


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Hi THS,
> 
> Glad to see the workout had an effect. Genetics wise my opinion is you have the ability to be a seriously big guy, I've not met many people with your bone mass or frame and certainly not at your height, only trained with one guy who had and he wanted to weigh a stone in weight for every year of his age - he managed it to from 18 to 27 - at 23 stone the guy had abs, he was 6'4", strong as an Ox!
> 
> ...


Cheers dude!! Didn't think I could be that big to be honest cos of my height. Was watching Pumping Iron the other day and was really impressed with Lou Ferriggno - 6ft 5" and 285lbs!!! Don't think I'll ever be that size but it kind of made me think if I want to get big I need to make sure I'm working really hard.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Fair point Cal - I certainly wouldn't advocate training like that all the time - although a friend I sort out does but he's more bothered about shape and symetry than pure bulk, as I've said many times I think you need to keep mixing it up. And there's no doubt 27 years in I have a fair idea how my body responds to different stimuli.

THS - yep you have the frame to hang a lot of muscle off - 265 leanish ie abs out should be very achievable in a few years with good diet and hard work.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

265 with abs showing + two tickets to the gun show would be quality.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Leg Day

Leg Press

Warmup x Forever

3 x 15 @ 178kg

Leg Curls (Triple Drop Set)

15 @ 80kg, 8 @ 64kg, 6 @ 32kg

12 @ 80kg, 7 @ 64kg, 8 @ 21kg

Leg Extensions

12 @ 80kg, 8 @ 64kg, 6 @ 49kg

9 @ 80kg, 6 @ 49kg, 8 @ 32kg

Calves

25 @ 115kg

15 @ 115kg

14 @ 115kg

Done. Home. Fed. Sorted.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

TH&S

I'm not knocking your workout here, but I do have to question why you went so light on the leg press? A fella with your leg strength should be banging out double this for reps.

What was the thinking behind the weight selection?

CMinOZ


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

CMinOZ said:


> TH&S
> 
> I'm not knocking your workout here, but I do have to question why you went so light on the leg press? A fella with your leg strength should be banging out double this for reps.
> 
> ...


Erm... *ahem* its all the gym goes upto... (ie you can't add extra plates on, its fixed like a lat pulldown machine)

I'm currently trying to 'workout' (sic) how to hang some plates off it.

Saying that the machine in my gym feels tougher than the plated ones I've used in the past.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Erm... *ahem* its all the gym goes upto... (ie you can't add extra plates on, its fixed like a lat pulldown machine)
> 
> I'm currently trying to 'workout' (sic) how to hang some plates off it.
> 
> Saying that the machine in my gym feels tougher than the plated ones I've used in the past.


Why not try single leg presses mate... im sure that stack be sufficient for a fair while yet that way.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

andyboro said:


> Why not try single leg presses mate... im sure that stack be sufficient for a fair while yet that way.


Good thinking mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ruddy rubbish back (Pull) workout. No need for the details.

Couldn't get my lower back loose  + Was tired and demotivated

I know why this is which is even more annoying - working too much, staying up too late and I had some beers last night, and then slept in so haven't eaten on time.

Legs were still recovering from wednesday.

I'd tried a switch around to see if I got better results on my workout days which hasn't worked so I'm going to return to the old plan:

Mondays: Pull

Wednesday: Legs

Saturday: Push

This seems optimal for me in terms of recovery - hams are still recovering today from Wednesday which affected my deadlifting.

Ahhh fun and games.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi THS,

I wouldn't worry to much mate you seem to know what's up both very good points; good rest and nutrition are very important and you're never going to dead lift well with recovering hamstrings. Have a good feed mate and not so much to drink, and honest I haven't signed the pledge!

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

haha yup you can't train very hard and enjoy the beer - it just impacts on your recovery time doh!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whinge time... Quit reading if you don't want to hear the whinging of a Tall man...

Haven't trained since that dreadful session on Saturday.

Didn't have chance to re-do the back workout on Monday, missed training legs this morning.

Again I know the exact reasons - missus has been really poorly, so had to work from home today to keep an eye on her, I've been working daft hours in order to hit a crazy deadline for a client.

Weirdly diet has been the only thing I've been able to control so thats been 'perfect' barring the odd glass of vino + those beers (whoops!)

Its 1.30am and I'm eating tomorrows chicken and rice as I've got at least 90mins more work to do before I give up. Deadline on this phase of the deliverable is Friday and I need to demo tomorrow.

Concentrating this much on work has meant I haven't been as focused on my lifting. Its ages since I drove home excited about getting to the gym.

Grrrr

This chicken and rice malarky is lovely.

Right back to work, and then bed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Rice at 1.30am?????? thought you were on a cut? i dont eat any carbs after 7 mate. If im hungry ill have a whey protien or chicken wings and stuff, never carbs.

Don't let your training drop mate keep it up, seems like your now hitting a sticky wicket with it all and this is where people tend to slack of and eventually give it all up. Just keep focus of the game plan and the gaines that you have already made.

Keep motivated.

p.s. remember those gaines and those tough workouts remember all the pain, it will all be for nothing if you slack of now.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Was only 70g rice - just to keep me awake while working. Not going have a vast impact - better to eat that than my body go "Hmmm hunger time - lets consume some muscle"



Sticky wicket - I like that one. Not heard that in ages. Bad week for training me thinks.

Time to think outside of the box training wise - may need to join a new gym near my main clients to train during the day.

Working late and training first thing in the morning don't go hand in hand...

I started to get really grumpy about not being able to train last night. Grrr


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Years ago when i was well into it, my training came first and it seriously effected my life. No s**t ive never missed a training session, i refused evening appointment and if i was working away then id book into a hotel so to get the use of a gym.

These day im more relaxed about it, i only train 1 muscle per day and ill have days off when i feel like it and i dont get upseat if i miss a workout. However if i had to make the effort and go a gym then i really dont think i'd bother.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

No home gym for me until I get the extension put on 

I like to use the gym as a stress release. Its a more healthy stress release than going on the lash


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

take some time off and stop stressing about it.

ive not trained for a month....

done me good 

now i know ive had some weight loss for reasons that should be obvious but my latest pics compare well with me last ones and they were my contest pics....

and these were quickies....(not like my usual careful selection of shots from 30 odd pics hee hee)

i know you and you push yourself too hard imo.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tis Good advice.

But if I don't train I'll need to find a new stress outlet.

Wii Tennis anyone?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Wii tennis, now that a game, how about table tennis, mind you the fishing one is great. You can play over the net i think against others. dont know how all i know is that it connects to the broadband for some reason.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lots of sports arent demanding mate-

i like table tennis-

climbing walls a wicked for hand strength too-

swimming..

all are good just do it for fun rather then results...

note to self take my own advice lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

table tennis is awesome fun.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

THS if life is stressing you take a break from the bodybuilding have a week, 10 days or a month off, chances are you'll be refreshed and motivated and if not hey only do things you enjoy for relaxation, (ought to take my own advice there) Personally I love climbing and ridge walking, THS you're far to big for climbing though ;-)

Anything that clears your mind is good for stress so sports which require a high degree of concentration such as clay pigeon shooting are excellent and can be indulged in without having to live for it.

Boxing and martial arts training are brilliant ways to get the day out of your system, although the bruises can raise eyebrows at business meetings.

Me I've a real hankering to have a go at paragliding and think I'll be booking a course after Christmas.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually feeling better today. Decided I'm working too much and actually went to bed before 12 last night. Solid 8hrs sleep and I'm feeling great.

Hah yeah I'm waaaay to big for rock climbing - my strength to weight ratio stinks!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

You'd be pulling the cliffs down mate not climbing up them!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> You'd be pulling the cliffs down mate not climbing up them!!!


Ha ha ha! You saying I'm fat?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

lol its me who's supposed to be dieting and grumpy - there some pmt on tis site today ;-)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> lol its me who's supposed to be dieting and grumpy - there some pmt on tis site today ;-)


PMSL 

I'm just messing


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I know - well kept the aminos down so looking up


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Haiku of the day:

Chicken and Rice.

Twice.

It's nice.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

er, that's not a haiku THS. too many syllabelles my friend.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Technically too few (5,7,5) but I won't tell if you wont.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Finally. Back at the gym. Semi motivated before going. Full motivated after the drive there thanks to Seamus Hajji's - Take Me Away. Classic.

As ever. 1st set is 15-20 reps. 2nd set is 8-10 reps.

Flat DB Flies: Warm Up, 2 @ 18

Incline DB Bench: Warm up, 2 @ 22

Side Lateral DB Raises: 2 @ 14

Lying DB Raises: 2 @ 12

Military Press: 2 @ 16

Tricep Pushdowns: 2 @ 50

And just for the hell of it, 1 set squats, 23 reps @ 85kg to breaking parallel (moved a bench around to get my backside touching it)

I'd seen some guy squatting 25kg for tens. It made me jealous. Having missed a week of the gym I decided squatting would be my treat. It felt good.

Was shocked as to how easy they were. I reckon I could have put a good 30kg more on the bar to hit 20 reps, and had I done them at the start a fair bit more.

20rep squats. Love em


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just joined another Gym to use for Legs on a Wed/Thurs during the daytime.

Tis near my office so it should make things easier.

First question I asked? "Have you got a squat rack...?" "Yes..." "Show me..."


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Spot the 'deliberate' mistake in todays log.

Diet is going well, still carb cycling, have gained some weight on Pikey's program while still leaning out.

Zero carb day today, feeding on 45g Protein every 2 hours.

Trained legs at the new gym. Started off in the squat rack as I'm really trying to get used to 'Narrow Stance' squats, as opposed to the 'Wide Powerlifting Stance' - as I don't really want my glutes to continue growing as fast as they have been.

Bully - if you are reading this, this photo sums up what I meant about being able to get deeper on Narrow Stance Squats:










Thats where I'm trying to get to - although I'm using 290lbs compared to Dave Drapers 800lbs 

Leg Press Machine in the new Gym is definitely different to the one in my normal Gym.

I was doing 300kgs + on this one compared to the 190kgs on my normal one, and that was fatigued after squats.

Barring Squats, it was as per Pikey's routine.

Not keen on the Squat rack though - it feels too narrow and is really low so I have to bend right down to get my head under the bar. Oh well its better than nothing.

Next week will be back to Pikey's routine exactly.

Did you spot the mistake...? Normally I train legs on a Wednesday (Refeed day)... and Thursday is... Zero Carb Day.

Oh I felt oh so nice in there


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry bud but that photo dont sum up jack lol.

Like i said at ukm you may not find it more difficult to squat lower with a narrower stance but most will mate. Its just common sense really.

Your legs are gonna be squashed up against ya belly with a narrow stance, with a wider stance your belly can go between ya legs. With me??

Obviously everyone is different, body mechanics/ amount of chubiness etc.

But rule of thumb is , narrow stance, cant squat as low. I sure as hell cant!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> Sorry bud but that photo dont sum up jack lol.
> 
> Like i said at ukm you may not find it more difficult to squat lower with a narrower stance but most will mate. Its just common sense really.
> 
> ...


So you are saying with a Wide Stance you can squat that low????


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> So you are saying with a Wide Stance you can squat that low????


Thats how low i do squat mate!! (Anything else is a partial squat if you ask me)

Until my calfs are folded right over my hams. My stance is defo a bit wider than his also.

I dont go as wide as some i have seen, but its wider than my shoulders


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Plus i personally wouldnt call what dave drapper is doing a narrow stance. I would call it a neautral stance.

Perhaps we are just getting our wires crossed here. Narrow to me is heels almost touching


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Got to agree with you Bully that's a neutral stance, and if there's 800lbs on that bar I'll show me arse on the town hall steps!! That looks one hell of a lot like 440lbs to me.

Also Arnie's relaxed "spotting" suggests there's not that much weight on the bar, if he needed help he'd be face down on the floor before Arnie got anywhere near enough to offer any help. I've only seen 800lb squatted a couple of times and there was 3 to 5 spotters not one bloke slouched against the wall!

Where I first started they had a bar like that, that had been bent with prolonged use not the best quality probably mild steel. They're not super deep either they are nicely below parallel, check out his trainers they can have no support at all!

Good picture though and show the guy had good form.

Re wide stance slightly different mechanics involved, a lot of powerlifters do squat wide stance and easier for most to get lower. Just to be awkward as usual I could never get on with wide stance (feels like something is going to pop in my hips) and have never squatted wider than shoulder width, normally just inside that.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol guess I am using the wrong terms (ooops!)

Would squatting in jeans help them? I bit like the denim bench suits of today?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I wouldn't have thought so I would think its just the "California" look of the day.

Purplepin trains in cargo trousers, he's always ripping them.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how fooking gay does arnie look in that pic!

you wanna get some daisy duke cut offs tall


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> how fooking gay does arnie look in that pic!
> 
> you wanna get some daisy duke cut offs tall


Hah no. But I was thinking I have enough issues moving in my jeans as it is, and would denim give my knees some extra support.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why do you need extra support when youre doing preexhausts?

honest bud-

you think too much!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> why do you need extra support when youre doing preexhausts?
> 
> honest bud-
> 
> you think too much!


Pre-Exhaust routine is only for 5 weeks and I think of my knees like you think of your back


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ok then if you bothered get some knee wraps 

either that or warm then up thoroughly - and not behind ya desk in ya comfy chair hahahaha

i see your post at ukm bud!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Pre-Exhaust routine is only for 5 weeks and I think of my knees like you think of your back


i have to agree with Cal mate "you think to much" think its also called running before you can walk. You keep on over complicating whats a very basic sport.

Your still a beginner! think you have only been doing weights for 6 months.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Your still a beginner! think you have only been doing weights for 6 months.


Hmmm been keeping a log for 6 months, been training for a number of years though - sadly those years of training weren't made use of correctly. Don't really see how following Pikey's routine for 5 weeks is complicating things nor even if asking the theoretical question of 'would squatting in Jean help'

Cal - don't get the chair joke? Was thinking down the knee supports line, but just trying to avoid it really.

Either my posts are dreadful beyond belief of your gents are reading too much into them / not reading them etc...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i agr** with ya ali  

wait till the vodka wears off.

ROFLMFAO!

dude keep it simple!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> i agr** with ya ali
> 
> wait till the vodka wears off.
> 
> ...


*Sighs*...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Sighs*...


are you looking at my avvy bud?

telling ya i` like my bitches small and hairy!

now thats goooood lovin`

View attachment lilhumper.JPG


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> are you looking at my avvy bud?


No dude. Random post.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I used knee raps for years, never touch them now, I think provided we're not talking extreme weights you're much better off warming up and performing strict steady reps. one of the main things is to not move the knees laterally when performing the lift.

Another reason I always start with leg extensions...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

My aim to to be able to squat low and deep, for reps with a decent weight in a strict controlled fashion.

I've built up the muscles around my knees, I just need to start now adding more flexability to them and improving the ligaments.

Before now I don't think there was any way I could go ATG/Deep/Whatever for fear of them getting goosed.

Knee joints are quite dry at the moment - better up my Glucosamine/CLO dosage.

Knees having been aching more since I've been doing those Leg Extensions - guessing its the different stimulus making itself known 

New gym is on the 8th floor... Next time I'll be taking the lift down stairs PMSL


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I just need to start now adding more flexability to them


you gonna start stretching then bud?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

So what if you don't squat deep, it is not going to hold you back in any way, in fact there are some who are against squating deep. A lot of people say stopping before your legs hit is not good cos 1) they can bounce off the calfs 2) you got more chance of injury.

Now ill possibly get slated for saying that, however im just saying don't beat yourself up about it. Keep it simple mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> So what if you don't squat deep, it is not going to hold you back in any way, in fact there are some who are against squating deep.


agreed!

and vodka free!


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Tall buddy....what's your take on the Glucosamine...is the jury still out on this one?

Verne


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> you gonna start stretching then bud?


Think I said this somewhere before - I stretch every day for my back. Not really thought about anything for my knee ligaments?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol behind ya comfy desk you mean


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol behind ya comfy desk you mean


Still don't get that?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Leg session with Pikey today.

So... Firstly I managed to turn up at the wrong gym... ooops!

Pikey set all the weights so I don't have them to hand. I was mainly trying to A) Breathe and B) Breathe without throwing up.

It was fairly intense.

Leg Extensions: 3 Warmup sets.

2 Sets Leg Extension + Triple Drop, Supersetted with Leg Press + Leg Press Partials

Lunges. Unweighted. At this point I could barely walk, talk or stand up.

3x Lying Hamstring Curls, Increasing Weight each set.

Couldn't get up the stairs at home without assistance. Had to slide down on my bum.

Cheers Pikey  - hope H does well in her run today.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey THS,

You did yourself proud mate, the weights were respectable, more importantly so was the intensity. I think you'll ache for a few days!

H did ok but H's forte is long distance not cross country and it was the English cross country relay championships so Team GB runners etc, she didn't enjoy it at all, still a good bit of cross training for the distance running...

PS you've improved some since last time we met, much better condition.

All the best Pikey


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers dude 

Your chest/shoulders routine has definitely provided a new stimulus for growth.

Legs routine has definately mate am impact in terms of different areas of the quads growing - I can feel that those bits on the outside of the quad are improving.

And I know exactly what you mean when you said "You'll be swearing at me later"


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Legs are still aching from Saturday lol. At least I've stopped falling over now 

Did 15mins walking on the treadmill + 20mins walking to the gym and back which has loosened them up a bit. Going to try and get a deep tissue massage on them tomorrow.

DB Flies and DB Lateral raises are up 2kgs per side.

Hands were aching and cramping up after the flies and grip kept going, so split the DB Incline Press into 3x5 with 10s rest in between and then 7,5 with 10s rest inbetween.

Chest pump was insane!! Delts are starting to get bigger and more defined, which is nice.

Coming to the end of this training cycle now, so need to start planning the next one


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Back from the Winter Tan Top Up now.

Just been reading through some of the posts and almost wet myself 

Trained while I was away, didn't take my gloves with me so I'm now in the Callus (sp?) Club


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

lol your back, thought u was in prison. Good to see you back, why don't you jump on the i love Cal too, thread. hehe. i take it that made you laugh mate, as you know i can take any s**t, and i do enjoy giving it.

Winter tan top up hey, im thinking of going away over xmas not to top the tan up though, just need to get some heat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

i bet u do enjoy giving it,,,


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good to see you back Dude, hope you had a good Holiday!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Back and Bis today (well... deadlifts and curls...)

Form is pretty much spot on on the positive side of the deadlift, but back is rounding on the negative portion as the weight increases which I think is placing strain on my lower back...

This was my first workout since holiday, got upto 155kgs and then called it a day.

4 @ 60kg - Slow

4 @ 60kg - Slow

3 @ 90kg - Slow

3 @ 100kg - Spotted back starting to round a little here

3 @ 110kg

3 @ 120kg

3 @ 130kg - Back rounding at this point

3 @ 140kg - Explosive positive, and just dropped the weight for the negative

3 @ 145kg - " "

2 @ 150kg - " "

1 @ 155kg

1 @ 155kg Sumo Stance

Weight felt light upto 150kg

Then Incline DB Curls, BB 21s and some Preacher curls.

I wasn't planning on doing the above (Bis) but lower back was really aching - guessing bad form on the negative put too much strain on it, and as I never seem to directly work Bis I though what the hell 

Aching like mad but really enjoyed the workout


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Legs today. I had 30mins so I did the following:

Squats

20 @ 60kg (Warmup)

4 @ 80kg

4 @ 90kg

4 @ 100kg

4 @ 110kg

3 @ 120kg

Lower back was pumped like mad at this point. Quick mirror check would indicate my posture is a bit off again so must get to the Osteo.

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

8 @ 60kg (Warmup)

3 x 5 @ 90kg (Just making sure form was correct)

2 x 5 @ 110kg

Just to confirm on SLDL you do keep legs stiff and just move the hips back until the bar reaches the knees yes?

On the last 2x5 lower back was really pumped so set them up in the rack.

Tempted to do some rack pull deadlifts next week to get used to holding the heavier weights and build my grip... Any thoughts...?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Mate

SLDL - let you knees unlock but not bend, bend from your waist but keep your waist to shoulder straight, i.e. don't round you back.

Deadlifts off of rack - waist of time! You'll shift a load of weight and prove nothing, and risk injury due to the massive overload. If you want to improve your grip just pause each rep for a second on the floor. To give you an idea I have used them and easily pulled 100K more from the knees rather than the floor - I was aware more than anything of holding a lot more weight only ever did it to condition core strength similar to taking a huge weight from the squat rack and standing with it for 30 seconds prior to returning it to the rack - both best left to advanced powerlifters with spotters who are very conditioned to Big weights.

You'd be much better off performing normal deadlifts pausing each rep on the floor, when you stick I'll introduce you to dead lifts from the hang with a 5 count but you need more conditioning first or else your back would be in a right old mess - if you think your legs where bad after the leg session I promise your lumbars would be worse!

A good exercise for your grip is hammer curls- include 3 sets of 12 hammers in your workout after deads &#8230;hold the dumbbell at a right angle to your upper arm for a pause on each rep - you'll soon improve your grip

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers Pikey


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahhh I knew I had something to update.

Trained early this morning at a gym near 'work', which meant getting up at 5.30 to drive be in the gym for 7 (main client is an hours drive away) and done by 8.

Forgot to record the sets and reps (I was still half asleep...)

Incline Bench (Smith)

Warmup

Worked up to 70kgs for 5 reps (PB I think...) and then backed down to 40kg.

Flat DB Flies

1 set at 12.5kgs per DB

Dips

1 set to failure

Seated DB Shoulder Press

3 x 8

Lat Raises

2 x 12


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Trained Back and Bi's with Bodyworks today - Pikey had to work so he couldn't make it 

Unusually for me I managed to find Shane and Rachel's gym without getting too badly lost 

Didn't remember the weight on alot of exercises, but we did:

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

2x 10 Warmup

1x 10 @ 7ish plates

2x 10 @ 5ish plates (last few of each set were assisted)

Bent Over BB Rows (stood on box)

-- Torso at 90degrees to legs, like the finishing position on a good morning

3 x 10ish @ 40kgs (I think?)

These were alot harder than they looked with the emphasis being on 'good form' - i.e. remaining in the good morning position.

First two sets were done with a wider grip, last set I switched to a narrower grip to try and get my second wind.

DB Rows lying on Incline Bench

-- Arms start going straight out from the chest, but end up by the hips like sawing a peice of wood.

2 x 10, 1 x 14 (Failure)

Alternate DB Curls

2 x 8-10.

Shane was 'almost' sick during the 2nd set when I had to stop for what he assumed was me reaching failure, but in fact I just needed to pop my left shoulder back into its socket

Rope Hammer Curls

3 x 8-10

Preacher Curls

2 x 8-10

Learned a shed load of information from shane during training, I'm certainly going to start those BB Rows.

Cheers Shane (and Rachel!) for a cracking trip to that there yorkshire


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh forgot to mention - Rachel gave me some Extreme Build and Recover in Strawberry flavour.

Easily the best tasting shake I've had. I thought it was just strawberry milk. I'll definately be purchasing some


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hey man, it was nice to meet ya and have a workout with ya. top bloke. tall too.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Them rows you showed me Shane - they're called Pendlay rows.

YouTube - Pendlay Rows 250 X 5

^^^ he manages more weight than I did though...

I think my name for the rows was better too... But Pendlay rows is shorter...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

they're the ones. not much of a squeeze and hold in them there vids though. that's the key to any exercise in my opinion.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Leg day.

Squats (Light)

Warmup

5 x 5 working upto 120kgs for 5.

SLDL (Rack. Pins set to below knee height)

Warmup

5 x 5 working upto 150kgs for 5.

150kgs for 5 was tough. Last two were more 'rack deadlift' than SLDL.

Done.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oops not updated for a while.

Back day. Another 5.45am start to train before work. I must really love the iron...

Rack Deadlifts (Pins below knees)

My deadlift negative form has been shocking of late, so did these with an explosive positive, but a slow controlled negative.

Warmup x Forever

5x5 Working upto 3 plates per side

3 @ 3 plates per side

Rest of the workout was fairly light - I was knackered from deadlifting (quelle surprise...) - and was done with a good squeeze in a controlled manner.

Low Rows (Machine)

2 x 12 @ 2 Plates

Behind The Neck Pulldown (Machine)

2 x 12 @ 2 Plates

^^^ Think this was an 'Ultimate Strength Machine' - much more comfortable than doing Lat Pulldowns behind the neck.

Lying Row/Chest Supported Row

2 x 8 @ 1 Plate

Tabatas

- Full Squat to Wide Grip Behind The Neck Press (Oly Bar Only)

(Drop down into a Full Squat (ATG) while doing a Behind The Neck Press. A bit like an Oly Snatch. But not.)

10, 8, 8, 7, 6, 5, 6, 6


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Mate that last one if performed fast is a snatch balance, if not squat snatch, why are you doinf them? would have thought they'd pull your shoulders appart.

PS Happy New Year - the rum is no more....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Hi Mate that last one if performed fast is a snatch balance, if not squat snatch, why are you doinf them? would have thought they'd pull your shoulders appart.
> 
> PS Happy New Year - the rum is no more....


lol I've explained it really badly.

I do Tabatas as my cardio (i'll fire up a link at some point) and I was doing it with DBs but I was finding sometimes my left should would struggle so now I'm using the Oly bar.

So, Oly Bar on its own, no plates, held behind the neck.

Hands as wide as I can go - to the edge of the grip area next to the plate stopper.

Drop down into a ATG Squat, while pressing the bar overhead.

Return to standing position while lowering the bar back to behind my neck.

They might be called an overhead squat? But I dont think they are.

Tabatas is HIIT type cardio. Work for 20secs, rest for 10, repeat 8 times in total.

Have a look at the Thrusters on this link:

TESTOSTERONE NATION

Except I press at the bottom on the Squat, as I find it easier to keep the momentum going (i.e. seems more natural and I have to think less)

I have a 1/3rd of a bottle of the 5yr rum left and a full bottle of 3year.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm definately not as strong training early in the AM - however I'll stick with it and see what progress can be made.

Yesterday was Push day:

*Incline Bench*

Warmup x 20

5 x 50kg

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 55kg

4 x 57.5kg

5 x 55kg

*OHP - Behind The Neck Press using the Oly Bar.*

I actually really like this exercise, explosive positive, slow controlled negative

5 x 30kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 45kg

4 x 47.5kg

*Close Grip Bench*

3 x 5 @ 40kg

Knackered at this point. And forgot what else I was supposed to do...

I know 5x5 is supposed to be the same weight all the way through - but I'm just getting my numbers sorted for the change in reps/sets and training time. I'll average them out for next week and start on that weight and aim to stick 1/2kgs on the bar each week


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I played 90mins of football yesterday afternoon... The first time I've done so in 10 years... Shocking I know...

*Deadlifts*

Warmup: 10x80kg, 8 x 90kg

5 @ 110kg

5 @ 120kg

5 @ 130kg

5 @ 120kg

5 @ 120kg

Lower back started to pump really bad by the 2nd set. so I went for wide grip, wide sumo stance which made it alot easier on my lower back.

*Palms facing Chins*

5 x 3

*Rows*

5x5 @ 70kg

*Pulldowns*

5x5 - can't remember weight

Todays lifts were brought to you by the letter B for Beef and S for Sweet Potato Mash 

Just getting sorted with the AM training - I definately dont have the same level of strength at that time on a morning, but I'm hoping to make solid progress.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Tis shocking what are you waisting your time doing that for? obviously not hitting legs hard enough!!!

If you're going to mess around with a ball a guy your size ought to be playing Rugby!

5x5 ouch - bucket time!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Tis shocking what are you waisting your time doing that for? obviously not hitting legs hard enough!!!
> 
> If you're going to mess around with a ball a guy your size ought to be playing Rugby!
> 
> 5x5 ouch - bucket time!


hah yes I was gipping and coughing something chronic by the last set ha ha

Yeah I keep threatening to go and play rugby, might leave it until my CV fitness is upto par (wasn't as bad as I had expected, but still wasn't as good as I remembered....)

Going to stick to wide grip, wide leg sumo - it didn't feel as explosive as the normal stance, but it did seem to take all the 'strain' off my lower back - I really felt it in my mid back and upper back afterwards as opposed to just in my lumbars and traps.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh for anyone who's interested, current diet is as follows:

Monday to Friday I track carefully, Saturdays and Sundays I don't monitor as much I just eat clean-ish and keep the protein > 200g

Meal 1: Shake

Meal 2: Shake (Training days) or Eggs + Toast

Meal 3: 250g-300g Mince, + Sweet Pots (sometimes) + 300g Veg

Meal 4: As Meal 3

Meal 5: As Meal 3

Meal 6: Meat + Veg / Spuds + Cheese - Basically whatever the wife does

Meal 7: Small portion of Meal 6

Meal 8: (If I remember...) Shake or Eggs + Toast

Training days I have one shake with 100g+ of Protein, and 3 large table spoons of honey in water (800kcals approx) which I sip as a pre/during and post workout shake(so Meal 1 and Meal 2 are in one shake) - oh it has 6g of creatine in that shake too.

Non training days I have about 30g of Protein + 50g Oats in water, and have Eggs

+ Toast as Meal 2.

I'm not 100% sure of my exact macros, but I'm getting at least 250g protein Monday to Friday, slowly getting leaner (I think?) and energy and recovery levels are good even with early morning training thrice weekly.

Supps are 6g creatine training days only (although I'm prob getting another 4g naturally from the beef anyway...), Multi Vits, Vit B, Vit A&D, and the Whey Protein.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice journal Tall mate.

You do like the details !!

I havent the energy to do that lol, but good on ya


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> Nice journal Tall mate.
> 
> You do like the details !!
> 
> I havent the energy to do that lol, but good on ya


lol cheers Bully - I tend to just dump whats on my mind into the text box


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lol how not to do a front lat spread... Slowly getting some back width, only just worked out I have to 'roll my shoulders out' to get the lats to appear... doh!

Image quality is shocking (worryingly these weren't taken off a mobile...)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Doing Sumo Deads really impacted on my leg recovery - it worked muscles/parts of muscles which aren't normally hit on deads (which is nice), so didnt train legs this morning.

Will train them either 'ce soir' or 'demain'

And a general bump for folsk to get posting on MC...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m sure business will pick up when chicken legs returns...

least all the editing will give the mods sommat to do!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Today was Legs. They were still aching from Monday, went to train at my new gym but they were closed, so went to my old gym - which has no power rack...

*Box Squats (From low Bench rack down to the bench)*

Okay I'm still unhappy with my Squatting, I think I've lost size and strength on my Quads from my Holiday in Cuba (food was rank so didnt eat / eat properly...), so I decided to break past my 120kg sticking point by micro loading the bar until I crept past it.... Seemed like a good idea at the time...

8 @ 60kg

6 @ 70kg

5 @ 80kg

5 @ 90kg

5 @ 100kg

5 @ 105kg

5 @ 110kg

5 @ 115kg

5 @ 120kg

5 @ 125kg

3 @ 127.5kg

0 @ 130kg

2 @ 127.5kg

*SLDL (Toes on Plates)*

4 x 5 @ 2x50kg DBs

2 (Grip went...), Pause, 3 @ 2x50kg DBs

*Hammy Curls*

5 @ 77kg

5 @ 88kg

5 @ 98kg

2 x 5 @ 119kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Worryingly I have zero Doms today apart from in my forearms, and my hands ache badly from hanging onto those DBs during SLDL...

Went to the Chiro today, results were:

Left Psoas was shortened (Seating Position/Posture)

Right Glute was weak (Affecting Deadlifts and Squats)

Left Side of Spine was tilting down (Impacting on Right Glute)

Left side of body was tilting down (See above)

Hammies were very tight

Left Calf very tight

Bad neck posture (Seating Position) - which shockingly impacted strength.

Tight Spinae Erector

Back again on monday, but made some good progress in one session.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Push Day*

*Incline Bench*

Warmup x Forever @ Bar

2 @ 30kg

2 @ 40kg

2 @ 50kg

5 @ 60kg (Not sure how or why I put this much weight on...)

3 x 5 @ 57.5kg

4 @ 62.5kg (Got a spotter so decided to up the weight. Nearly hit that 5th too)

*OHP / BNP (Olly Bar)*

Warmup x 5 @ Bar

5 @ 40kg

3 x 5 @ 50kg

3,1,1 @ 50kg

*Close Grip Bench (Smith)*

5 x 5 @ 40kg

Failed on the second set of Tabatas Thrusters - shoulders were smoked. So switched to the Concept 2 rower, total was 868m.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Failed on the second set of Tabatas Thrusters - shoulders were smoked. So switched to the Concept 2 rower, total was 868m.


Tabata thrusters are impossible after doing so much pushing, i have the same problem.

I cant even complete the thrusters with 7.5kg d/b's after a good session lol, just nothing left .


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> Tabata thrusters are impossible after doing so much pushing, i have the same problem.
> 
> I cant even complete the thrusters with 7.5kg d/b's after a good session lol, just nothing left .


I think I need to do a pulling movement for Tabatas on push day - so tabatas rowing... or... Tabatas Deadlifting!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

I wouldnt do deadlifting personally, form is likely to break down when your knackered.

Doing them on the rower is cool, thats a chef x favourite i think


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Managed to pull my quad playing footy yesterday, so didn't want to risk deads. Decided to have a slight routine change around and hit some PBs.

Felt ruddy knackered driving down to the gym 

*Low Row Machine*

16 @ 40kg (Warmup)

8 @ 60kg (Warmup)

5 @ 70kg (Too light)

4 x 5 @ 90kg - Palms facing up (to get the Bis more involved) *PB*

*Behind The Neck Pulldown Machine*

5 @ 90kg (Too Light)

4 x 5 @ 110kg *PB*

*T Bar Rows / Chest Supported Rows*

1 set to failure @ 50kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Check out my new name....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

As I won't be training legs this week, I'll be training Chest & Shoulders tomorrow, and Arms on Saturday...

Cause of my pulled quad...? Playing footy in trainers with no proper arch support...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[email protected] arch supports 

wish i`d never heard of the bloody things!

cant even remember when i trained legs properly lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> [email protected] arch supports
> 
> wish i`d never heard of the bloody things!
> 
> cant even remember when i trained legs properly lol


lol not the inserts - just means the trainers were too flat for my feet.

I'm gonna miss training legs this week I know it


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sooo imaginative


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Sooo imaginative


The workout split...?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

no the new name - the workout looks fine to me...

Legs tonight you'dve got a kick out of it.. went heavier on front squat and took the skin of my right shoulder


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> no the new name - the workout looks fine to me...
> 
> Legs tonight you'dve got a kick out of it.. went heavier on front squat and took the skin of my right shoulder


I couldn't think of any amusing names for the board... I was thinking of TonyTim - but wasn't sure how it would go down 

Front squats - I can't do those without managing to choke myself...??!?!?!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Incline Bench Press*

Warm up x forever

5x5 @ 60kgs (With Spotter)

*Behind The Neck Press - Machine*

5x5 @ 40kgs (Assuming machine weight something as 50kgs wasn't happening)

Incline Bench was really tough - last rep on each set was a struggle, and I had extra rest between sets.

That 2.5kg was a big jump from last week.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I trained arms today.

I did a 2 giant sets to failure of:

Preacher Curls @ 22.5kg

Dips @ BW

Incline Hammer DB Curls @ 15kg

Tricep Pushdowns @ 60kg

All done in about 20mins. Sorted.

Weight is finally back up to 238lbs - guessing I'm perhaps about 14% bodyfat...? Who knows. If that is correct however (and its certainly possible to not be...), it means I'm only 5lbs of muscle down from when I was 256lbs @ 18% bodyfat.

I often wonder why I do write down my inane little rambles on this log...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Back day*

*Low Rows*

Warmup @ 50kg

2 @ 70kg

2 @ 90kg

2 @ 100kg

2 @ 110kg

2 @ 115kg

5x5 @ 120kg







PB









*Behind The Neck Pulldown*

5x5 @ 110kg







PB









*Pull Ups*

To failure (Read: 4...)

*Preacher Curl*

25kgs to failure (Read: 5...)

Done


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Shoulders were smoked from all that heavy rowing on Wednesday! I was knackered from sorting out a load fo stuff last night, and I slept in till 6am... 

Chest - all the benches per taken, so switched to DB Incline Bench.

(Weight Shown is Per DB)

10 @ 10kg

5 @ 15kg

5 @ 17.5kg

2x 5 @ 25kg

3x 5 @ 27.5kg

Behind The Neck Press (Olly Bar)

10 @ Bar

5 @ 40kg

-- Didn't have the shoulder energy to continue, so switched to the machine.

Behind The Neck Press (Machine)

5 x 5 @ 40kg

Dips

Still all the benches were taken, so dropped GCBP and added in some exercises for fun 

Cable Crossovers

1 set to failure @ 60kg

-- I now see what all the fuss is about... 

Tricep Pulldowns/Pushdowns With Rope Attachment

1 set to failure @ 50kg

Done.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Was pushing a mate through a fullbody routine so switched training from the AM to the evening. I have a new routine to follow now too:

*Pull*

20 Rep Deadlifts

5x5 Chins

Bruch Curls to failure

*Push*

20 Rep Squats

50-75 Rep Leg Extensions - with *zero* pausing

Bench (I think I'm going to go for Flat Bench over incline this time)

*Dynamic*

Power Clean

Push Press

Power Jerk/Jerk

*Deads*

Never done 20 reppers before, not properly anyway. And tonight was no different! 

Was just trying to gauge the weight mainly.

Warmup @ 60kg x forever

4 @ 80kg

8 @ 120kg

6 @ 140kg

4 @ 160kg

2 @ 170kg (*PB*)

3 x 0 @ 175kg - just failed at shin height on each of them

Next week I'll start at 130kg if I train in the am and work up.

*Bruch Curls*

50kg To failure (7 reps)


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Tall could you please explain to me what a Bruch Curl is. I don't think I'm fimiliar with it or at least not by that name . Thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Hey Tall could you please explain to me what a Bruch Curl is. I don't think I'm fimiliar with it or at least not by that name . Thanks


Have a look at this video:

http://s23.photobucket.com/player.swf?refURL=/&file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b355/Drillborrkiller/Ricky1-1.flv&t=1177509685&os=1&ap=1

Its about 40 seconds in.

I'm sure many people will have something to say about doing them :becky:

Ricky Bruch in the vid is curling 3 plates per side (140kgs....) for reps...

Theres a clip of him doing 4 plates per side (180kgs....) somewhere...

I can't do them that heavy - 50kgs was tough after deads to be honest.

Thought they made an interesting change for the next 4 weeks of this training cycle


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Kinda looks like a standard standing barbell curl starting with a mega cheat. I think I would be thrown off balance and fall over if I tried that one . Nothing wrong with em though.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Kinda looks like a standard standing barbell curl starting with a mega cheat. I think I would be thrown off balance and fall over if I tried that one . Nothing wrong with em though.


Hmmm almost...

Less 'mega cheat' and more partial BB Curl/Reverse Grip Clean/Good Morning


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Ricky Bruch is my biological father!

When you gonna get some pics up you Tall f*#<er?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Ricky Bruch is my biological father!
> 
> When you gonna get some pics up you Tall f*#<er?


If that were true you too would have an impressive man beard. 

Some photos kicking around in the members photos section I think.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

I do!

But its not as impressive as his or yours for that matter King Leonidas.:tongue1:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm not convinced that's 140K and that's some odd exercise, nowt like a curl or a power clean even if it is 140K its hardly showing bicep strength - good core strength tho and obviously powerfull... I'd be in casualty throwing weights around like that - shirl at the gym would brain anyone for chucking it across the floor


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> I'm not convinced that's 140K and that's some odd exercise, nowt like a curl or a power clean even if it is 140K its hardly showing bicep strength - good core strength tho and obviously powerfull... I'd be in casualty throwing weights around like that - shirl at the gym would brain anyone for chucking it across the floor


I've seen him do the same lift with 8 plates. Well not in person obviously...

He also had a petrol powered bench pressing machine, and used to take 750 vitamins, minerals and amino acid tablets per day to try and get steroid like effects.

Marginally mad... But in a good way


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cynical I may be but I've seen plenty of full size black 10K plates, yellows are invariably 15K, 20K are mostly blue - if they're proper Olympic weights they always are&#8230;

Got me thinking of the bloke who first got me into lifting he used to collect strength records at a local level, there's the lift's we've all heard off then a load we haven't. He's probably nutty but most of us areI bet he's a good guy to talk to.

I've only ever seen anyone curl 180K properly that was in the flesh - Kaz - awesome

Ps told you it'd snow


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pah - we hardly got any snow!

Went to train with Shane again day. Sadly Pikey couldn't make it - we''ll get you up there yet! 

Saturday is Shanes arms day.

We did:

EZ Bar Curls

Incline Hammer Curls

Preacher Curls

Tricep Rope Pulldowns

Skullcrushers

Overhead Tricep Extensions

That last set of Skulls was impressive to say the least Shane - its more than I incline bench... :clap2:

As ever Shane and Rachel were lovely hosts. Rachel kindly looked after me while Shane had his ear chewed on the phone for the first 45mins of my visit :axe:

As I was feeling a bit nuts after training with Shane I went and trained AGAIN with another mate as I was in the area...

20 Rep Squats + Other crazyness

Got it videod if anyone fancies a laugh...? :nod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah i fancy a laugh stick it up on youtube, dude.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Yeah i fancy a laugh stick it up on youtube, dude.


Perhaps not...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tall said:


> Perhaps not...


do you get bullied everywhere you go Tall


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Christoff said:


> do you get bullied everywhere you go Tall


Luckily for me, my height and marginal deafness means I am unable to hear the taunts of others...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Today was supposed to be Push day (Chest and Tri's)...

Alarm didn't go off this morning and I had meetings all through lunch so I gave training a miss.

Got home, felt tired and then I got my second wind.

Mrs Tall wanted to goto the gym, so I thought what the hell - lets do some deadlifts!

I was supposed to do 20 rep deadlifts... So I did... Well... Sort of...

Warm up

8 @ 140kg

2 @ 150kg

2 @ 160kg

2 @ 170kg

I train at a high street brand gym, and I saw one of the trainers heading over to where I was deadlifting / grunting ... Slapped some more plates on and banged out a double.

I thought I was going to get told off for deadlifting, but they had just come across to saw how impressed they were that someone was deadlifting for once and they had never seen anyone go that heavy...

As I thought I was going to get told off I though I had put 200kgs on the bar and was over the moon that I'd hit a double at 200kgs!!

Sadly when I recounted it - it was only 180kgs. Ah well. Inspired by my smashed PB, I carried on...

*2 @ 180kg (PB)*

0.5 @ 200kg - got it up to my knees then form went...

I now had a small crowd of onlookers. Which basically put me off / I managed to 'talk myself out' of the next lifts...

3 x 0 x 190kg - tried thrice to get it, failed on each

1 x 0 x 180kg - not happening. Glutes had fatigued.

140kg x Reps - just repped it out. Done.

Went to go and find Mrs Tall - she wasn't ready, tried to do some chins and failed miserably...

Went to find Mrs Tall again - still not ready, cranked up Pharoah Monche - Simon Says, and went to redress the balance on the Pulldowns...

5x5 @ 110kg - felt light. Chuff knows why I can't do pullups...? Maybe again its a mental thing...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Muahahahahaha

Today was legs. Wisely I stayed out until 12pm last night... Ooops... Luckily I only had one beer.

Warmed up on Front Squats

10 @ 40kg

8 @ 90kg

Front Squats are much tougher when you have some weight on the bar...

20 Rep Back Squats @ 90kg

50 Rep Leg Extensions (No resting, no pausing) - forget to record the weight. It was light.

Legs were smoked.

Legs are evil. They must be punished. Muahahahahaha


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Training felt tougher than expected today - even though I had minimal fatigue. Just some adecdotal evidence that its tough to train heavy two days on the bounce naturally.

Bench - 5x5 @ 80kg

Power Cleans - 60kg, 3 sets lowish reps

Wrists and elbows started to ache so decided to leave the Dynamic lifts alone - I think I'm gonna need some assistance learning them.

Hise Shrugs - 10 @ 80kg, 100kg and 140kg

Pullthroughs 3x10 @ 65kgs

Single Leg Glute Ham Press 3x10 (Per Leg) @ 65kgs


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good going there dude that's the deadlift PB smashed, got to agree Front Squats are horrible.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Good going there dude that's the deadlift PB smashed, got to agree Front Squats are horrible.


Roll on 5 plates per side :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Was short of time today.

20 Rep Deadlifts @ 140kgs.

Chuff me they were tougher than I expected. May need to review my diet... Sadly I don't like baked beans so having a Jacket Spud and baked beans at not one minute later than 4.15am isn't really an option :becky:

Backdown set 8 reps @ 100kgs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Had a week off training last week. Hence no updates.

Training has been switched to 3x Full Body for the next 4-6 weeks. Also trying to train at lunch instead of pre-work...

Today was supposed to be Squats - but the Squat rack was occupied. So had to make some alterations...

*Bench (@ 60% 1RM)*

Warmup

10 @ 60kg

10 @ 65kg

*Deadlifts*

Warmup x forever

Left side hip ligaments still playing up. Tried increasing them ROM (using smaller plates) and then settled on decreasing the ROM - deadlifting from 2 plates (1.5" off the ground) and switching to Sumo stance.

20 x 140kg

Felt strong.

3 x 160kg

3 x 170kg

0 x 180kg

*Seated Shoulder Press*

2 x 10 @ 50kg -- Too light. Will increase.

*Pull Ups*

Hammer Grip - 2 x 3 @ BW

Palms Facing - 2 x 5 @ BW

-- I struggle to get Reps on Pulls Ups. However I think I could do them weighted if I them them RP style and Palms Facing.

*Bruch Curls*

50kg to Failure (9 reps)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*20 Rep Squats*

Warmup x Forever

20R @ 115kg (PB)

Hah! My body didn't see the 115kg coming - starting from the bar only I added 2.5kg/5kg/10kg as appropriate.

(25kg increase over last time...)

*Bench @ 90% 1RM (Machine)*

Warmup

3x3 @ 110kg (PB)

That was tough. I know its a machine but I've now hit a BW bench.

*OHP (60% 1RM)*

Got the levels wrong - supposed to be 2x10....

6,4,7,3 @ 60kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are your deads only 20kg up on your squats then?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> are your deads only 20kg up on your squats then?


Yeah, lifts are currently:

Deads: 180*2

Squats: 160*1

Bench: 100*1 / 110*3*3 (Machine)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Front Squats (20 Reps)*

Warm Up

150kg Front Squat Walk Out

10 @ 100kg -- Misjudged weight, was still fatigued from Wed

10 @ 95kg

*Flat Bench (@ 60% 1RM)*

8 @ 70kg

8 @ 70kg -- Front delts were fatigued from Wednesday bench Session, and now from Front Squatting.

*OHP*

5x5 @ 60kg

*Pullups*

5,5,3 - *PB* Finally managed to make 5...

*Bruch Curls*

60kg To Failure (6)

Chest/Back is now 46" - Wings are slowly growing, Waist is still hovering around 36" (I can make the tape say 35" though... :rolleye11: )


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

My current routine as requested, for the next 3/4 weeks I'm doing Fullbody.

*Workout 1 (Monday)*

20 rep squats

Bench 2x10 60% 1rm

OHP (standing) 2x10 60% 1rm

Pull ups (palms facing) 5x5 or 3x3

*Workout 2 (Wednesday)*

Deadlifts 20 reps

Bench 5x5 or 3x3 at 90% 1rm

OHP 2x10 60% 1rm

Dips 2x10

*Workout 3 (Friday)*

Squats 20 reps

Bench 2x10 60% 1rm

OHP 5x5 or 3x3 90% 1rm

Pull ups (palms facing) 5x5 or 3x3


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Workout 1*

*20 Rep Squats*

Warmup - 10 @ 45kg, 10 @ 90kg

Walkout and 30sec Hold @ 200kg

20 Reps (RP) @ 120kg

*Bench 2x10 60% 1rm*

2 x 9 @ 70kg - Up by 1rep per set from last week

*OHP 2x10 60% 1rm*

2x 10 @ 50kg

*Pull Ups (Palms Facing) *

5, 5, 3 - Getting there

*BB Bi Curls*

6 @ 35kg - Got a funny pain in my forearm (again...) so left them.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Workout 2 (Erm... Sort of...)*

Was short of time today again.

*Deadlifts*

*Warmup*: 10 @ 70kg, 6 @ 120kg

3 @ 170kg

3 @ 180kg

1 @ 182.5kg *PB*

1 @ 185kg PB

2 x 4 @ 120kg (Wide Snatch Grip Sumo Deads)

Time to cycle down on deads. Lower back was pumping like crazy.

*DB Bench*

*Warmup*: 10 @ 2x20kg

5 @ 2x 25kg

5 @ 2x30kg

5 @ 2x35kg

2 @ 2x40kg *PB*

Left Shoulder was wiped out, lower back was pumping and I had to be back by 1pm, so called it a day.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Congrats on the new PB big fella


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Congrats on the new PB big fella


Cheers Mr P


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good one tall!

but i think if you managed to add over 2.5kg to your pb you could add more if you did try it again next week(i know your now going to cycle down tho)

i reckon you should get some small plates for the future.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> good one tall!
> 
> but i think if you managed to add over 2.5kg to your pb you could add more if you did try it again next week(i know your now going to cycle down tho)
> 
> i reckon you should get some small plates for the future.


I hit two PB's today - 182.5kg and 185kg, which is 5kgs over my last PB.

I have more in the tank on deads, but squats are lagging so I need to bring them up to par. I know I'm doing 20reppers, so I can't expect great numbers but 20reppers are increasing nicely at 5kgs per week.

I've peaked earlier than I expected in this training cycle (week 2 of full body), but not in terms of training (its the 3rd week since my week off I think)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Weight is currently 17st 7lbs in the AM (up 7lbs from start of december) and 18st at bedtime.

I'm claiming I'm about 14% BF - although goodness knows how accurate that claim is - I'm certainly leaner than back in August.

Thighs are starting to stretch my new suit when I'm sat down.

I shoul really start to think about leaning up for summer...

I'm still carb and protein cycling (gently).

Diet is pretty good at the moment - although I am cheating this evening - had crisps for the first time in goodness knows how long, and beer, and fizzy wine, oh and some normal wine...

Best up the tabatas


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Tall said:


> and beer, and fizzy wine, oh and some normal wine...


you mean you got pissed :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

scottswald said:


> you mean you got pissed :becky:


Lol. Chance would be a fine thing... I ran out of alcohol! :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahhhh funny day in the gym today. Diet was shocking today, didn't get to the gym until 2pm as I was stuck in a meeting.... Ahh well.

*Squats*

Warmup: 10 @ 50kg, 8 @ 70kg, 2 @ 120kg

30secs Rack Walkout @ 170kg

30secs Rack Walkout @ 220kg - Heck that was hard!

Strip bar, ready for 20reppers.

I managed one rep out of 20... Racked the weight and spotted I had 170kg on the bar...

Inadvertant* PB* 1 @ 170kg 

Head was gone by then, decided to have a massive switch around...

*Staggered Leg Press (ala James Llwellyn aka Supercell)*

3x16 (8 Per Leg) @ 175kg

*High Rep Leg Extensions*

70 Reps @ 50kgs

*Low Rows Palms Facing*

3 x 8 @ 80kg

*Pull Ups (Palms Facing)*

3 x 3

*Preacher Curls*

Failure @ 30kg

*Tabatas Thrusters (Olly Bar)*

8,8,7,7,6,5,4,4

Wiped out. But happy. Normal service will resume next week.

Now to enjoy the weekend away


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Missed training on Monday (booking a holiday on the internet takes forever...) so I'll be training tonight and Friday lunch on my normal routines, and then training Back with Pikey & Bodyworks on Saturday.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

This was my first workout this week, so it should have been Workout 1, however as it was Wednesday, and I was training of an evening I decided to do Workout 2... Deadlift Day!

*Deadlifts*

10 @ 70kg

5 @ 80kg

5 @ 120kg

3 @ 150kg

2 @ 190kg *PB*

Felt strong, and set up for a 192.5kg lift and had a rest - lower back was pumping.

Thought stuff that..!!!

1 @ 200kg *PB*

*Decline Bench (60% 1RM)* - All Flat Bench's were taken

Warmup @ 50kg

2 x 10 @ 60kg

*OHP*

Warmup @ 20kg

10 @ 40kg (Mili Press) -- Shoulders were wiped from Decline Bench

6 @ 40kg BHP -- Failure

*Dips*

8 -- Failure

4 -- Failure

2 x 30secs Hold

*Close Grip Bench*

5,4,4,3,3 @ 50kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

time for some update pics bud!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> time for some update pics bud!


I'll try and get some next week. Chest and arms aren't great still unless I'm mega pumped, back is looking wider, legs are looking better and I'm relatively lean. Could do with dropping a bit of fat around the abdomen :becky:

Need Shane or Pikey to give me some posing tips, but having to re-arrange Saturday's training session due to a docs appointment.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Good work tall, that's a decent weight to get up that high!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

CMinOZ said:


> Good work tall, that's a decent weight to get up that high!!!


Cheers mate - next stop - 5 plates per side :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how about you getting some double bi shots next to them for comparison? :becky:

lol nah just interested to see if your training is working or not.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just thought I'd give myself some more self-praise on my *200kg deadlift*...

You know who your real friends are around here I say :high5::becky:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

il give you a big pat on the back m8 well done


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

You are very strong and should be given lots of free supplements from Extreme for your hard work...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> il give you a big pat on the back m8 well done


Lol. Cheers FB :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> You are very strong and should be given lots of free supplements from Extreme for your hard work...


I agree whole heartedly Cal :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

congrats dude !!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

well done on the 200lb deadlift mate.

ha ha.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> well done on the 200lb deadlift mate.
> 
> ha ha.


:hurt: :boxing:

Thats all I have to say to that bit of cheek :nod:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lighter day today. Still recovering from Wednesdays PB.

*Box Squats (To Bench)*

10 @ Bar (WU)

10 @ 60kg (WU)

5 @ 100kg

0 @ 140kg -- Still trying to get used to Box Squats, jump was too big.

3 @ 110kg

3 @ 120kg

3 @ 130kg

3 @ 135kg

1 @ 137.5kg

Lower back pumped to high heaven...

*Hammer Strength Incline Bench*

(All Benchs were taken - and I thought I was the only one mad enough to hit the gym on a Friday night...)

10 @ 60kg

5 @ 60kg

5 @ 100kg

5 @ 100kg

0 @ 110kg

*Hammer Strength Flat Bench*

3 x 5 @ 110kg

5 @ 120kg

*Hammer Strength Overhead Press*

2x10 @ 60kg

Left Wrist ligaments playing up again...

*Hammer Grip Pullups (W/Straps)*

6

2 x 10 W/Kip

*Cable Bi Curls*

10 @ 65kg -- Right forearm still in pain on BB type curls 

*DB Hammer Curls*

10 @ 2x10kg

8 @ 2x15kg (Failure)

*Farmers Walk*

3 Circuits @ 2x50kg

Tabatas on Rower


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Starting a mini-cut based on a TKD diet for the next 2 weeks as I'm deloading on Squats & Deads, increasing focus on Bench, Shoulders, RC PreHab and a few other bits.

Did a 4mile walk at lunch, missed AM cardio this morning, and purchased some Wrist Wraps for Benching.

Aiming for 3 plates per side on Bench. Tri's are a weak spot I think at the moment which could be letting Bench down.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Week 4 - Deload Week

*Squats*

Warmup (Bar, 60kgs)

20 @ 110kg

*Deads*

Warmup (60kgs,80kgs)

3 @ 100kgs

3 @ 140kgs

3 @ 180kgs

*Flat Bench*

Warmup (Bar, 60kgs)

80kgs for Reps

2 @ 110kgs *PB* - Tough, but more in the tank.

*Hammer Grip Pullups*

12 @ BW (Failure - used a kip on the last 5)

Tabatas on the Rower

Nice and gentle today.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh and its already been pointed out that on deload week I manged 20 rep Squats, a triple at 180kg on deads and set a PB on bench...

Erm yes... Ooops...

I don't think I deload very well...


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

Pikey said:


> The reason I started with pre exhaust is that after 25 years of heavy compound and Weightlifting exercises my joints were continually sore I'd more niggly injuries than I could shake a stick at and I found it very difficult to focus my mind into a muscle while doing compound as opposed to focusing on moving the weight.
> 
> I'd say to anyone give it a go for a month and see how it goes but don't stagnate I think its key to keep changing and not fall into the rut of the same old exercises with the same weight for the same reps&#8230;


Sorry to jump in here but ive been reading over the start of this topic and came to a part above id like to ask pikey( or anyone else for that matter ) a question on.....

regarding pre exhaust....do you think it possible to grow purely on pre exhaust training?...as says above ive had a few injuries brought on by heavy compound exercises....but myself still being in the mass gaining stage do you think it possible to gain size and strength based purely on pre exhaust training as opposed to heavy compounds ?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Hammer strength incline bench is my fave Hammer machine I just wish my gym had it.

Lol where was the disipline in the de-load week? pbs all over the shop.


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

just like to say.....ive just spent the last hour reading all 20 pages of this and have found it fascinating....tall well done pal you seem to be flying....from what i can make out we,re a similar build at similar height/weight.....crack on and good luck.....and cheers for an interesting read....LL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Hammer strength incline bench is my fave Hammer machine I just wish my gym had it.
> 
> Lol where was the disipline in the de-load week? pbs all over the shop.


Yeah I think I'm supposed to have a de-load week AND a week off. LOL.

I'll do better on the next sessions :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

leglock said:


> just like to say.....ive just spent the last hour reading all 20 pages of this and have found it fascinating....tall well done pal you seem to be flying....from what i can make out we,re a similar build at similar height/weight.....crack on and good luck.....and cheers for an interesting read....LL


Cheers Leglock :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Leglock I rate pre exhaust training, I know the commonly held view is you need to perform compounds first and then isolation movements, which to my mind is just a commonly accepted doctrine without giving the subject a lot of thought, I'd throw that on it's head if you work a muscle in isolation then when it's fried bring in the compounds to utilise assistance muscles, it works for me.

I do maintain though you have to keep changing things round so on occasion I'll go with compounds while I'm fresh and use heavy (for me) weights, odds are though my joints complain afterwards but they've had some hammer over the years.

You probably need to use a combination of both to maximise growth but you could build a very impressive physique using pre exhaust training.

And if anyone thinks it's the easy option ask Tall he's experienced a couple of my workouts&#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> And if anyone thinks it's the easy option ask Tall he's experienced a couple of my workouts&#8230;


Yup - muscles were hammered in 30mins or less, little or no rest between sets, after training legs I couldn't climb a flight of stairs at the dentists :becky:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Bah people who nock pre-exaust training have never tried it there just repeating parrot fashion bro-training theory.

I still maintain its the best way to stay injury free as it meens you can work the compound exersises with just as much intensity but without the excessive amounts of weight needed if you had done the compounds first.

Its good for the tendons, joints, helps prevent muscle tears. (as most dont do any sort of streching).


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks for that Pikey....just one last question ( sorry to jump onto your progress thread tall )....when doing pre exhaust,what sort of rep range is it best to use for maximum growth....i imagine the time gap between the 2 sets has to be minimal...so would 8 isolation reps and 8 compound reps be sufficient or too much....i mean would that be classed as a 16 rep set or 2 sets of 8 ?...or does that sound too much and the weight should be upped with lower rep sets ?...hope you get what im saying,cheers.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So its fair to say I'm not very good at this deloading...

So dropped Deads/Squats/Bench today, and did some assistance work.

Everything was fairly light - nothing was to failure.

*Hammer Grip Chins*

5 x 3 @ BW + 15kgs -- I've no idea how on earth you hold a DB between your feet....?

10 @ BW (W/Kip)

*Pendlay Rows*

10 @ 40kgs (W/U)

10 @ 60kgs

7 @ 100kgs -- Tempted to buy something to make the olly bar thicker to stop my broken hands spazzing up...

*SLDL*

10 @ 60kgs (W/U)

2 x 10 @ 100kgs

*CGBP*

10 @ Bar

2 x 10 @ 60kg

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*

10 @ 22.5kgs (Per DB)

10 @ 25kgs (Per DB)

*Free Handle Preacher Curl*

2 x 10 @ 45kgs

*GHR*

2 x 10 @ BW + 40kgs

Core Work + Stretching.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sorry tall jumping in to answer leg lock,,, good workout by the way!

On reps I don't really follow at set doctrine which says I must get 4 sets of however many reps, for upper body I'm normally north of 12 reps especially on the first set for legs I'm mostly over 20 reps

So for me upper body I'll work 12-20 reps when fresh but may reduce as low as 6 once tierd, I always use good form trying not to cheat. On legs same but 20 plus when fresh.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tall said:


> ...
> 
> Everything was fairly light - nothing was to failure.
> 
> ...


One for Cal - on those Wabba routines how hard do they advocate you working per gym session...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dependent on goals -

for strength 70-75%

bor BBing 70-85%

for powerlifting 85-100%

whats up with your hands?

wearing woolly gloves/socks will make the bar bigger but harder to hold tho.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> dependent on goals -
> 
> for strength 70-75%
> 
> ...


I've broken each one about 3 times over the years - it's a pain to write more than half an A4 page gripping a biro.

They tend to cramp up really easily for some reason.

Using straps makes it much easier to grip the bar without them cramping.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

posted all that b0ll0cks up in my journal mate...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I love training me :becky:

*AM Session: Legs/Hips/Core*

*Suspended Keg Carry* - 2 Kegs suspended on 5ft Scaffolding pole. Pole held on the shoulders. Kegs weight about 50kgs each, plus somewhere between 10 and 20kg for the pole.

1 lap.

You can only take tiny tiny steps doing this as the barrels are so unstable. Ruddy tough.

*Farmers Walk* - 2 x 75kg Torpedoes

1 lap.

Much much better than the 1/4 lap I managed last time. Grip strengh improving massively.

*Farmers Walking Lunges*

1 lap with 2x DBs (I forget the weight) - full stretch with knee to 1inch off the floor per lunge.

1 lap without DBs as above.

1 forced lap as above.

Total of 100 walking lunges. No word of a lie this exercise was spawned by Beelzebub himself. Monsterous pump on the thighs - especially in the teardrop.

Core work + stretching.

*PM Session: Chest*

From doing the above drove to Bodyworks, who was kind enough to ask me if "I was dying or summat?" And then decided he wanted to see if he could actually make me sick... Nice. :becky:

*Incline DB Bench*

12 @ 22.5kg DBs

10 @ 30kg DBs - Left shoulder disclocated on rep 10. Luckily for me I had a good spotter to get the weight and help me... Oh wait... No that would be me throwing the weight to the floor then :becky:

Put the shoulder back in while Bodyworks covers his eyes and tries not to gip...

15 @ 15kg DBs

*Incline DB Flies*

(Pause at bottom, Squeeze at top)

2x 10 @ 10kg DBs

15 + 3forced @ 10kg DBs

*Press Flies*

(Cross between Lying Chest Press and Flie Machine)

10 @ Machine+20kg

10 @ Machine+40kg

6 + 3 forced @ Machine+40kg

Next week - scheduled week off training. So just evil cardio.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

sounds like a busy day mate, sorry if iv missed something have you had trouble with a dislocating shoulder before? Iv had the same injury really plays me up doing flys


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

SX Dave said:


> sounds like a busy day mate, sorry if iv missed something have you had trouble with a dislocating shoulder before? Iv had the same injury really plays me up doing flys


Yeah both shoulders are a bit of a mess - left one pops out from time to time.

It last popped out when doing DB Hammer Curls - strangely enough while training with Shane...!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

must be training to hard mate LOL, my training partner cringes when my shoulders are cracking and grating and i just carry on LOL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

This week I will be mostly training legs. (In the voice of Jesse, from the Fast Show...)

Resting my shoulder this week, so no upper body work. Although I may add some light arm work into the mix...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Squats*

Warmup: 10 @ 60kg, 5 @ 100kg

Fail @ 140kg - Note to self don't wear slippy football shirt for training...

*Box Squats To Bench*

3 @ 100kg

3 @ 120kg

3 @ 120kg

3 @ 140kg

Definately working the bottom part of the lift. Think hams may be weaker than previously thought...

*Staggered Foot Leg Press*

2x15 @ 100kg

*Duck Foot Leg Press*

15 @ 150kg

*Leg Press - Standard Foot Position*

10 @ 200kg

*Bicep Curls Using Tricep Bar*

This puts my hands in a hammer grip, which alleviates any forearm pain.

3x10 @ 30kg

*Tricep Rope Pulldowns*

3x10 @ 40kg

Little twinge from shoulder after the arm work. I'll drop all upper body work for another week to let the shoulder recover fully (barring light shoulder rehab work)


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

So what are you doing with the shoulder? just doing shoulder rehab?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> So what are you doing with the shoulder? just doing shoulder rehab?


Yeah. From the looks of it, it's an inherant weakness it both shoulders where they semi-dislocate, but not fully.

I've got some exercises to do to break down the scar tissue, as I've pulled/possibly slightly torn the left medial delt, as well as having sports massage on it for a number of hours.

By making sure I build strong, flexible shoulders the issue should go away in time - I think shoulders are one of my worst bodyparts for definate.

I am looking to speak to a surgeon about it though, but hopefully that won't be neccessary.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Yeah. From the looks of it, it's an inherant weakness it both shoulders where they semi-dislocate, but not fully.
> 
> I've got some exercises to do to break down the scar tissue, as I've pulled/possibly slightly torn the left medial delt, as well as having sports massage on it for a number of hours.
> 
> ...


Seriously take the opp, that condition wont go away if anything it will just get worse because every time you mess up the shoulder with a partial dislocation full dislocation it creates more scaring and erodes away the socket.

My friend had it done and said it was so worth it. he was dislocateing his shoulder like once every 2 months training and was getting progressivly worse. 6 months aftet the opp he was fine and his shoulder was stronger than before a year after and hes doing rock climbing.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

gotta say doing the am/pm training...dont think youre doing yourself any favours there bud.

i reckon it`ll leave you open to overtraining/injuries in the end.

specially when youre pre-exhausting yourself with "spartan" training.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Injuries - Only when Shane Dogg's not spotting 

I've a feeling my bench form is off. I don't think I'm pinching my shoulder blades enough.

Overtraining - one AM/PM session once in a blue moon won't hurt (see disclaimer above  )

Recovery is much improved now.

I'm training hard for 3 weeks, 1 week @ 50% and 1 week off.

Should get some nice numbers out on Squats this training cycle hopefully.

And hopefully a 200kg+ deadlift before the end of april if my shoulder is sorted in time


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

when i spot you and your shoulder pops out, you have 2 options.

1. i run off wincing.

2. i guide the weight gently back down and puke on you.

your choice short stuff.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> when i spot you and your shoulder pops out, you have 2 options.
> 
> 1. i run off wincing.
> 
> ...


Lol. Shane chose option 1. If you hadn't guessed :becky:

And when he says "run off wincing" he made it from the Incline Bench to behind the counter in a single bound and him behind Rachael. A feet not even my longs legs could manage :becky:


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dislocated shoulder... good going for keep cracking on mate!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

No pain ,no gain doesn't apply to a shoulder injury....You know your not doing yourself any favors by pushing past your bodies apperant limits...I'd x out any exercise that required the shoulder until you get this sorted out...Tons of guys in my gym are dealing with shoulder injuries at the moment and these guys are use to benching 300 lbs plus and are know struggling to get up 95 lbs for reps because they let their condition worsen. Hope everything works out for which ever avenue you choose but don't be so quick to out the operation choice...Peace...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

injuries are a bitch m8 traied round it not through it


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Tall sorry to here about the shoulder mate got to ask what possesed you to try farmers walk in the morning and then doing anything for the delts in the afternoon?

My ex powerlifting and weightlifting training parner has just had keyhole surgery on both shoulders to remove bone spurs and scar tissue, Tim is by no means your average guy and I question if he's being sensible but he's back to 140K power jerks amd 120K power snatch 10 days later.

If you've a reoccuring problem best to talk to a surgeon.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Tall sorry to here about the shoulder mate got to ask what possesed you to try farmers walk in the morning and then doing anything for the delts in the afternoon?
> 
> My ex powerlifting and weightlifting training parner has just had keyhole surgery on both shoulders to remove bone spurs and scar tissue, Tim is by no means your average guy and I question if he's being sensible but he's back to 140K power jerks amd 120K power snatch 10 days later.
> 
> If you've a reoccuring problem best to talk to a surgeon.


Erm I think I'm thick skulled, over enthusiastic and marginally mad :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

That'll explain it then


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Had a nice gentle ache from Monday. Still just training legs for the time being.

Shoulder is getting better. I can move plates around now with no pain. Light ache in the shoulder after the workout.

*ATG Squats (Focussing on Speed Work)*

Warmup: 10 x 60kg

2 x 10 @ 80kg

*Ham Curls*

Warmup: 15 x 70kg

2 x 15 @ 90kg (Stack)

+ Stretches

*Leg Extension*

35kgs to Failure (35)

+ Stretches

*Ab 21's*

3 x 21 @ 65kg (Stack)

*HIIT on Treadmill*

8mins


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*AM Cardio (Non Fasted)*

25mins Cross Trainer

5mins Bike

10mins Treadclimber

+ Abs & Stretching

I hate getting up at 6am. And I hate getting up at 6am to do cardio even more so.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

6am!!!!

whens that then?

lmao.

you should try and harness your enthusiasm more constructively bud...

ive found it to be a double edged sword.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> 6am!!!!
> 
> whens that then?
> 
> ...


Trying to finally get lean for my holiday.

Cardio is the one thing I avoid to be honest.

The last time I actually got lean - which was a while ago - It was the one thing I was doing then which I haven't really been donig up until now.

Its all low impact. But I still hate it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh i was talking bout you am pm workouts and enthusiasm...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*ATG Front Squats*

Warmup @ Bar

12 @ 60kg

12 @ 80kg

3,3,3 @ 80kg

*Good Mornings*

12 @ 40kg - too light

Lower back was too tight to take any serious weight.... :twitch:

*Single Leg Glute Ham Press*

3x8 @ 65kg (Per Leg)

*Glute Ham Raise*

3x6 @ BW + 50kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Squats Below Parallel*

Warmup: 10 @ 60kg

5 @ 100kg

3 @ 140kg

Rack Walkout And Hold @ 180kg

1 @ 160kg

Fail @ 170kg - Held it at 4in below parallel, but couldn't fire out of the hole

*Decline Bench (Shoulder Rehab)*

3 x 10 @ 40kg - 6 sec negative, normal positive

*Ham Curl / Leg Extension Superset*

Ham Curls @ 90kg (Full Stack)

Leg Extension @ 110kg (Full Stack)

3 sets, 15 reps

Wiped!!

*Tabatas*

4 mins on Bike

*Shoulder Rehab*

*- Preacher Curls* @ 15kg : 30, 15, 15, 15

*- Tricep Pushdowns* @ 25kg : 30, 15, 15, 15

Cool down on Nautilus Treadmaster

Left shoulder starting to feel ok now. Will do some light direct shoulder work this week. Deviated from planned Squatting session - but was in a mad rush and wiped before I went to the gym. Glutes were still tired from Saturdays session.

Should manage a 170kg+ Squat next week


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Skipped Wednesdays workout as I had a shed load of personal stuff to sort out.

Training today on my own, so going lightish and going for volume (shock horror)

Should make a nice change. Not planning on doing any leg work, but may do some calves.

Shoulder - It appears I have Joint Hypermobility Syndrome. Hence the issues with the shoulders and hips (they can pop out too...) surgery isn't recommended, but looking at a few other options.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Well know that you have a diagnoses you can plan your next level of attack...from what I googled, it looks like with pain meds and specific exeercise and avoiding certain exercise you can controll your condition and lead a relatively painless life. Glad to hear surgey isn't necessary that effects your life in so many ways it isn't even funny...sounds like a few daily lifestyle changes should have ya better in no time...Cheers


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bit of a volume day today, wanted to see what the shoulder would let me do, had some time to kill so routine took just over 90mins.

*Decline DB Bench*

Warmup: 15 @ 15kg Dbs

4x12 @ 25kg Dbs

*Snatch Grip Deadlifts*

Warmup: 10 @ 70kg

10 @ 120kg

3 @ 170kg

Doing sets of 10 is like doing jeffing cardio...

Last set of 3 came up smoothly, medial delt was fatigued from DB Bench so decided not to push it and leave it there. Was pleased I hadn't used the belt today.

*Skullcrushers*

8 @ 25kg - had to leave it as it was causing medial delt pain

*Narrow Grip Tricep Pushdowns *(Lying on Bench)

3 x 20 @ 25kg

*Wide Grip Tricep Pushdowns* (Lying on Bench using Lat Pulldown Bar)

3 x 20 @ 25kg

*Hammer Grip Bicep Curls *(Using French Press Bar)

This alleiviates any forearm pain when doing Bi's

3 @ 12 @ 30kg

*Wide Grip EZ Bar Preacher Curls*

2 x 10 @ 30kg

*Shoulder Rehab*

- *Rear Delt Flies: *3 x 15 @ 35kg

*- Cable Medial Delt Raises:* 3 x 10 @ 7.5kg

*- Standing L Flies:* 3 x 12 @ 12.5kg

*- Crosses:* 2 x 15 @ 12.5kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

And with that much volume in a workout you can just call me Wogi The Third...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thats just the way most people train m8


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> thats just the way most people train m8


You included...? :mmph:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bet your goosed after that mate! :biggrin:

I'd be A&E....pmsl...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> Bet your goosed after that mate! :biggrin:
> 
> I'd be A&E....pmsl...


LMAO.

No the weights were light so I wasn't even approaching failure.

It made an interesting change.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Tall said:


> You included...? :mmph:


im joking m8


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> im joking m8


LMAO I know arty:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

although i do train with a lot more volume than you and cal but hey horses for courses and all that


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> And with that much volume in a workout you can just call me Wogi The Third...


70% thats the key not enough to trash you CNS but enough to trigger the adaptive responce.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Week 3 (PB Week)*

*Speed Deadlifts*

5 @ 70kg

5 @ 120kg

3 @ 170kg

Really explosive positive. Felt good.

*Deadlifts*

1 @ 220kg *PB *- This wasn't clean, but I got it up. Lockout needs work.

1 @ 220kg - Same prob as previous rep. Hitched it on the thighs.

1 @ 200kg - 3 sec hold at top

3 @ 170kg - 3 sec hold at top

3 @ 180kg - 3 sec hold at top

*Hammer Grip Pullups*

5 @ BW - from full stretch, with pause at the bottom. Didn't want to push shoulder too much so left it there.

*Close Grip Decline Bench*

Index finger on middle Olly bar knurl. All flat benchs were taken.

15 @ 40kg

10 @ 60kg

3 x 3 @ 80kg *PB*

Fail @ 100kg

To say I'd smashed triceps on Saturday, and the shoulder is still recovering I was pleased as I've struggled with GC Bench for a while.

Tried 100kg on Decline bench but started feeling it in the Medial Delt so left it.

Stretching + Cardio

Deadlift Lockout needs work. I'm thinking it partially lower back, partially hip drive. I've been given an exercise for this, but forgot what it was...

Tempted to extend the training cycle out to 4 weeks, with week 5 off.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome poundages there mate.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Stick to your plan to deload, if your feeling like you have more in the tank thats ace. Keep your body positive your be 10x as strong and full of beans if you stick to your workout cycle plan. Be kind to your CNS it was good to you today!

Good work the the PBs! Be carefull about the hitching though.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers guys.

I'll see what I can muster tomorrow (Squats) and perhaps just do Cardio / Shoulder Rehab and RC work next week


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Non Fasted Pre Breakfast Cardio*

35mins, 500kcals burned

(Nautilus TreadClimber and Cross Trainer)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have you had a go on a trap bar yet tall?

i`m thinking it might suit your height.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> have you had a go on a trap bar yet tall?
> 
> i`m thinking it might suit your height.


I've not yet, are they pricey?

Would be quite funny to start rocking up the gym carrying my own Trap Bar PMSL! :becky:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you wouldnt be the first mr tall


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> I've not yet, are they pricey?
> 
> Would be quite funny to start rocking up the gym carrying my own Trap Bar PMSL! :becky:


It wont be a problem now but i recon given a few years your not going to fit in it.

you can get Tom Jones (yes thats his real name) :nod: from the strenght discussion forum to make you a custom one.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> It wont be a problem now but i recon given a few years your not going to fit in it.
> 
> you can get Tom Jones (yes thats his real name) :nod: from the strenght discussion forum to make you a custom one.


Lol you mean I'm lankey enough to fit in it now, but when I get my legs to 30" it might be an issue...? :becky:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Lol you mean I'm lankey enough to fit in it now, but when I get my legs to 30" it might be an issue...? :becky:


haha its not that so much is when your shoulders widen out with your chest back your arms are going to strugle to use it because your arms are going to be a such a ****eyed angle.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Box Squats*

10 @ Bar

10 @ 60kg

5 @ 100kg

2 @ 140kg

3,2 @ 160kg (*PB* ish) -- Belt, Wraps

I bought some long boxers wraps for benching (they were cheap in JJB sports) just to stop my wrists from aching. As they were very long, I decided to have a punt using them for Squats. Certainly seemed to help in the bottom part of the lift, I think they may be better suited for normal rather than box squatting.

*Leg Press*

25 @ 150kg

10 @ 200kg

8 @ 250kg

*DB SLDL*

8 @ 50kg DBs

I forgot I had a bad shoulder... Stopped at 8 when I felt a twinge in my left trap...

*Negative BB Curls *(Assisted Postive, 8 sec negative)

10 @ 40kg

*Hammer Grip Chins* (Full Stretch)

5 @ BW

*Hanging Leg Raises*

15 @ BW

*Rope Crunches*

20 @ 65kg

In and out in 45mins.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Get some Inzer wrist wraps there great (i have the 36" ones).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Get some Inzer wrist wraps there great (i have the 36" ones).


I should really invest in some good kit :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good going on the BW stuff dude.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers dude.

I'm wiped today! :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Rack Lockouts* (from below knee)

Tried these both from the rack, and on two benches...

Struggled.

Couldn't get past 170kg. This is obviously a week part of the lift.

Lower back need some serious work.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Rack Lockouts* (from below knee)
> 
> Tried these both from the rack, and on two benches...
> 
> ...


lol ya fooking pussy!

theyre warm up weights and i weigh 5 stone less than you! :becky:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> *Rack Lockouts* (from below knee)
> 
> Tried these both from the rack, and on two benches...
> 
> ...


I used to get days like that, you just look at the wieghts like you just been tango'ed thinking "WTF!". Its so frustrateing but just stick with it, these days are build into to training by God to get rid of the fair weather trainers and pub lads from getting big or strong.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> I used to get days like that, you just look at the wieghts like you just been tango'ed thinking "WTF!". Its so frustrateing but just stick with it, these days are build into to training by God to get rid of the fair weather trainers and pub lads from getting big or strong.


LOL.

At that height my legs have been totally taken out of the equation. We moved the setup to the floor at 170kg flew up from the floor, even with hitting Heavy Deads and Heavy Box Squats this week.

Moved to the rack and struggled. I think its a combination of form and a tight lower back.

Any a result I'm looking to switch the workout around to train weak parts for a few training cycles.

This is subject to tweaks, but I expect the new training routine to look something like this:

Push / Pull / Volume & Assistance

(I'm sure no one will like this routine either :becky

*Monday (Pull)*

[Hip Dominant] Rack Deadlifts: 5*5 / Bench Dead Shrugs: 5*5

[*]

[Assistance] Gripwork in Rack

[Horizontal Pull] BOR: 5*5

[Hip Dominant] GHR: 5*5 ~Slow Negatives, Exposive Positive

[Vertical Pull] Hammer Grip Chins: 5*5

Bench Dead Shrugs are explosive Deadlifts done from two benches (so slightly lower than the rack), shoulders shrug high as is going for a clean and hips are driven forwards.

*Wednesday (Push)*

[Hip Dominant] Box Squats: 5*5

[Horizontal Push] Close Grip Bench Press: 5*5

[Vertical Push] OHP: 5*5

[Vertical Push] Calf Raises: 2*25

*Saturday (GVT Style / Assistance)*

Large muscle groups will be 100 reps, small muscle groups 50 reps. No defined sets. High rep work is being added in to build up lactic acid tolerance and provide a different stimulus for hypertrophy.

**EDIT** I've said GVT, but it's not *true* GVT as Wogi pointed out 

[Large] Decline DB Bench

[small] Wide Grip Tricep Pushdowns

[small] Hammer Grip DB Curls

[Large] Leg Extension

[Large] Seated/Lying Ham Curl

[Rehab] Standing L Flies

[Large] Ab Rope Crunches


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

:ranger::eyebrows:

GVT ooohhh you will love that.

In the words of the Holy Mr.T in his role as Clubber Lang

"Prediction - PAIN!"


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> :ranger::eyebrows:
> 
> GVT ooohhh you will love that.
> 
> ...


Hah hah. I'm looking forward to it :becky:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

To be fair I made a much better post on the powerlifting site lol.

But to balance things out a bit.

I did a variation on GVT once before I tried GVT straight (Dale Norris thought it up).

you pick 2 exersises for the muscle group for that day, like instead of

10 x 10 back squats

you would do

5 x 10 back squat

5 x 10 front squat

ect...

I found this also was good and it avoids the bordom of the GVT.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Replied on PLUK.

It's not a true GVT - it's more for lactic acid tolerance.

Don't forget I do: train 3 weeks, 1 week deload, 1 week off.

So it's only 3 Saturdays, and I'm never as strong when training on a Saturday anyway.

If it doesn't work, I'll dump it. However I think its an interesting experiment and *should* I hope compliment the Push/Pull Split


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Last session before a well deserved break.

Its deload week, didn't really record all the sets and weights, tried a few new bits from the next the training cycle:

*[Hip Dominant] Dead Shrugs from Bench*

Warmup x Forever

Working upto 3x6 @ 120kg -- Fairly tough. I think I'm going to like these :becky:

*[Horizontal Pull] BOR / Yates Rows*

Warmup

Worked upto 10 @ 90kg - OK form. Not as good as Dorians

*[Horizontal Push] Close Grip DB Bench*

3 x 10 @ 20kg DBs

*[Vertical Push] Seated Calf Raise*

2 x 20 @ 50kg -- Evil! :becky:

*[Vertical Push] Wide Grip Tricep Pushdowns*

3 sets, working upto 55kg for reps

*[Cardio] Tabatas Burpee Chins*

Only managed 6 sets. Tried not to vom... Nice! :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Having returned from my short sojourn, tanned and marginally leaner I'll be in the country for a few days before heading off abroad again.

Even though I was on the All Inclusive, I cut portion sizes down and did Nutrient Partitioning on my meals (P+C or P+F) and marginally leaned out.

I can see my hip dips now, and if I squint I can almost make out the 2nd row of abs.

Hopefully strength won't have taken too much of a battering.

I'll try and get 3 workouts in before I go away again and see where I stand


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

First training session back.

[Hip Dominant] Rack Deadlifts: 5*5 @ 140kg

-- Really focussed on activating lower back. Weight perhaps a tad light.

[Hip Dominant] Bench Dead Shrugs: 5*5 @ 120kg

[Horizontal Pull] BOR: 5*5 @ 80kg -- Tad light

[Hip Dominant] GHR: 3*10 @ BW

[Vertical Pull] Hammer Grip Chins: 8

Trying something new with arms. Trying to get them to grow by training them directly :becky:

Barbell High Curls

4 @ 25kg, 2x4 @ 30kg, 4 @ 35kg -- Too light

Wide Grip Kneeling Tricep Pushdowns (On Cable Crossover)

4 x 4 @ 65kg

Tabatas Squats Holding 2 x 15kg Plates

Wiped. Took a tad long than I expected - 1h 20m. Tabatas wiped me out.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey tall good to see you back!

Are you concentrating on strength training now?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Hey tall good to see you back!
> 
> Are you concentrating on strength training now?


All things going to plan Mr P and I'll be doing a PL comp around Autumn time.

I've got a 500 total at the moment, just need to increase them somewhat and improve my bench so I don't bomb.

Not that I'll win the 110kg class mind you. Those natty lads are strong - 750+ totals (equipped?)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Weak day today. Not enough food (cutting too drastically...)

AM: 300kcals on the Treadclimber (20mins)

PM:

[Hip Dominant] Box Squats: 5*5 @ 100kg

[Horizontal Push] Close Grip Bench Press: 5*5 @ 60kg

[Vertical Push] OHP: 4*5 @ 20kg DBs

[Vertical Push] Seated Calf Raises: 2*10 @ 50kg

4*4 DB Preacher Curls @ 20kg - slow negs


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Tall said:


> All things going to plan Mr P and I'll be doing a PL comp around Autumn time.
> 
> I've got a 500 total at the moment, just need to increase them somewhat and improve my bench so I don't bomb.
> 
> Not that I'll win the 110kg class mind you. Those natty lads are strong - 750+ totals (equipped?)


Tall, don't worry about winning, you will find with the spotlight on you at a comp that you will smash your PB's and let's be honest, there will always be someone out there at the same weight as you that will lift more (they will be about as tall as Pikey:becky

Good luck with the lifts

CM


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

CMinOZ said:


> Tall, don't worry about winning, you will find with the spotlight on you at a comp that you will smash your PB's and let's be honest, there will always be someone out there at the same weight as you that will lift more (they will be about as tall as Pikey:becky
> 
> Good luck with the lifts
> 
> CM


Cheers Mr C.:becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Diet's been junk of late - moved office buildings, no microwave access, mega busy. At best I'm controlling portion sizes.

Been away at the weekends a fair bit so not managed to do my volume workout as yet sadly.

Managing to train about twice a week.

Ok so onto today's session:

*Deadlifts*

10 @ 70kg

10 @ 120kg

3,2,2 @ 170kg

1,1 @ 180kg

1 @ 190kg

Fairly easy, more in the tank. Had a not been distracted by the footy I would have probably just gone for 170kg @ 3*3

Hands were still ripped to shreds from last weeks Rack Deads / Bench Dead Shrugs so hand to use straps on 170 | 180 | 190.

I've just scrubbed them to dry them out, and I'll be slapping a load of hand cream on them later doors.

*Chest Supported Row*

2 x 5 @ 50kg

8 @ 75kg

Easy, but hands were hurting something chronic.

*Preacher Curl Machine*

4 @ 45kg

2 x 4 @ 50kg

4 @ 55kg - That was tough

Failure (15) @ 30kg

Working Bi's directly is quite hard for me as I

a) struggle to get a mind-muscle connection

B) have sore tendons/locked muscles in the forearm/elbow area

Pleased with the 55kg though. Bi's felt alot more pumped on the machine than when I used the DBs on Monday.

*Overhead Rope Tricep Extension*

10 @ 25kg

4 * 4 @ 30kg

Failure (18) @ 20kg

*Tabatas on Concept 2 Rower*

968m

Not a bad session overall. In and out quite quick.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Was away for the weekend so first session back this morning (6.30am) wasn't very awake so kept it faily light.

*GCBP*

Warmup x Bar

Warmup x 40kg

3 * 3 @ 80kg - last rep was a fail at lockout. Tris nicely smashed though.

*DB Shoulder Press*

10 @ 20kg Dbs - Very slow rep cadence

*Single Arm DB Clean And Press*

10 @ 20kg Dbs - more in the tank, going slowly on shoulders to try and stay injury free.

*DB Preacher Curl*

2 x 10 @ 15kg DBs

Wrist was aching again after GCBP and DBPC - tendon was tight so I 'clicked' it the other day, perhaps a we bit too much me thinks.

Few more training sessions and I should break 100kgs for 3*3 on GCBP me thinks


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Tall said:


> *Wrist was aching again after - *


*stop wanking and give it a chance to heal*


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yesterday was Volume Day. I would have normally done more exercises, as I'd normally have about 2 hours to play with, but we were in a rush so only had an hour, which isn't along time when doing Volume.

Flat Bench

100 Reps @ 50kg

Shoulder Press

50 Reps @ 15kg

Preacher Curl Machine

50 Reps @ 30kg

Tabatas Squats @ 50kg

-- This was absolutely evil. Flat Bench was hard (left shoulder kept fatiguing) but this was just evil.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Question ... I tried carb loading (as the Keto diet I'm on has me carb depleated) at 800g carbs (from oats and white spuds) for three days and a shed load of water.

Upper body blew up massively, even more so after training, but I lost all definition, you couldn't even see the horseshoe on my tri's.

What did I do wrong?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you just spilled over m8 thats all prob just overdid it a bit how was you looking after the first two days


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> you just spilled over m8 thats all prob just overdid it a bit how was you looking after the first two days


First few days were okay, but I hadn't trained / monitored enough me thinks.

I'll try it again at somepoint. :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Quick session today:

*Deadlifts*

20reppers @ 150kg -- more in the tank

*DB Flys*

10 @ 20kg Dbs

*Fly Machine*

2 x 10 @ 50kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Another quick session today:

Box Squats

(Warmups + Heavy Walkouts)

20 Reps @ 120kg

Shoulder Press Machine (This isn't kind on my wrist or shoulder - reverting back to DBs)

Warm Up

2x 10 @ Machine + 40kg

Seated Tricep Pushdown Machine / Seated Tricep Dip

Warm Up

2 x 10 @ 95kg (PB)

Preacher Curl Machine

Warmup

10 @ 45kg

10 @ 55kg (PB)

Failure (15) @ 30kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

On a deload this week (not training), just starting the planning for a bigger deadlift within the next 4 weeks...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you been keeping a low profile recently bud?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> you been keeping a low profile recently bud?


Just been mega busy dude


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope everything's cool mate. :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Volume Day

Leg/Ham Curl and Leg Extension Superset.

10 x 10 @ 75kg (both machines)

Massive massive pump. Failure came on the 96th rep of the Leg Extension (196th rep in total)

No rest either. Just kept switching between machines. Who says Volume and Intensity don't go hand in hand?:becky:

So that was 15ton shifted in under 15mins.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> Hope everything's cool mate. :becky:


You back with the training / diet yet dude?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> You back with the training / diet yet dude?


No, not yet mate.

I'll mail you when I've got time. Also got a lot on my plate at the moment.

It doesn't get any easier does it my man.

As long as your keeping well though mate :wink:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good one on 196 bud-

bit of a pussy not getting 200 tho :becky:

actually i couldnt imagine doing that many with no weight at all :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> good one on 196 bud-
> 
> bit of a pussy not getting 200 tho :becky:
> 
> actually i couldnt imagine doing that many with no weight at all :becky:


Lol last 4 were forced reps.

Volume day on a Saturday seems to suit me quite well - when I get around to training on a Sat.

I don't have the energy to go heavy - that seems best suited to week nights. But I do have time. So volume seems to work. For now... :becky:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

did you find a gym m8


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> did you find a gym m8


Stuck to the commercial gym - I'll go have a hunt at somepoint on a Sat :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

My hammies ache today. They are really tight, so I'll need to do some serious stretching after training tonight


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

hey tall you got any pics mate. you know what your talking about when it comes down to muscles so you must be quiet huge, lol lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> hey tall you got any pics mate. you know what your talking about when it comes down to muscles so you must be quiet huge, lol lol


Yes I'm huge in the sense that I'm 6ft 6in :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Moderate Day today.

DB BP - Warmups + 20reps RP @ 32.5kg DBs

-- Slow Negs.

DB Flies - 3x10 @ 15kg DBs

-- Slow Rep Cadence

Hang Clean and Press - 3 x 5 @ 50kg

Rear Delt Flies - 3 x 10 @ 30kg

Seated Tricep Dip / Tricep Pushdown - 2x 10 @ 95kg

Preacher Curl - 20, 10, 10 @ 35kg

All done in under 30mins.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tall said:


> Volume day on a Saturday seems to suit me quite well - when I get around to training on a Sat.
> 
> I don't have the energy to go heavy - that seems best suited to week nights.


im the same for some reason, i think its the routine of work etc does me good come the weekend it all goes abit wonkey no matter what i try :lol:

great log mate, top work:clap2:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Been back on the 'Keto' (TKD) diet for about a week or so. Dropped 1 notch on the belt.

Todays food intake was:

Breakfast: 40g P 40g F (Protein Powder + Coconut Milk)

Then between 10am and 4pm I 'grazed' on 100gP 150gF (450g of Cheese, 250g of Green Veg)

I'm training today, so added 80g of Carbs in to my Pre-WO Meal (Tea) - so 80g C, 30g P, 20g F

PWO, I'll have 40g P 40g F (Protein Powder + Coconut Milk)

So that comes to 200g P, 250g F and 80g C (~3370kcals) with zero bloating. I can smell the ketone bodies in my urine so I'm solidly in ketosis.

Coconut Milk is used as MCTs get you back into ketosis quickly, plus they are metabilised quicker than LCTs found in 'normal' fats, and it tastes really nice too :becky:

Tomorrow will be similar, but with Eggs in the evening, and no carbs.

Still no microwave - hence the cheese and salad - once thats back I'll be able to have more beef/chicken curry and lots more green veg... Mmmm green beans.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Deadlifts

Warmup x forever

10 x 170kg

^^^ I've never had a pumped back until I did 10x170kg.

Wiped out from that. Kind of scuppered the rest of the routine. Saw stars on the last rep.

Chins

5,3,4

Tricep V-Bar Pushdowns

3 x 10 @ 42.5kg

Preacher Curls

3x10 @ 40kg

Dropset: 30kg,20kg,10kg (each to failure)

+ Stretching.

+ Ice Cold Showers, Steam Room, Jacuzzi and more Ice Cold Showers


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Tall said:


> Been back on the 'Keto' (TKD) diet for about a week or so. Dropped 1 notch on the belt.
> 
> Todays food intake was:
> 
> ...


how does the nutritional info on coconut milk differ from normal milk?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

scottswald said:


> how does the nutritional info on coconut milk differ from normal milk?


Normal Milk is 3g Pro, 5g CHO and 3g Fat per 100ml.

Coconut Milk is 0g CHO, 2g Pro and ~20g Fat per 100ml

So in one tin you get ~80g Fat, and minimal carbs, with the fat mainly coming from 'fast' fats in the form of MCTs (Medium Chain Triglycerides)

So if you are on some form of Keto Diet it's great for getting you back into Ketosis (oxiding lipids from adipose tissue for conversion to ketones, or put simply burning fat rather than carbs for energy)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What a mad crazy week. Ah well. Back to training.

As ever I am always willing to try new stuff when it comes to training. A well known internet personal trainer was advocating doing deadlifts last/in the middle of a training routine rather than first so that the other lifts could improve.

Sack that off for a game of cards. I tried it. It meant my deads were down compared to my training partner who just went for deads first.

*PowerClean to Front Squat*

(I'm sure Mr P will know the real name)

Warmup x Bar + 2x1.25kg (to keep the bar off the floor...)

Warmup x 22.5kg

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 62.5kg

0x82.5kg (4 failures in total)

3 x 5 @ 62.5kg

I love this exercise. I'm going to incorporate it into Tabatas I think.

*Deadlifts*

Warmup x 102.5kg

Warmup x 142.5kg

5 x 182.5kg

-- No wraps, no gloves, no belt, just chalk. I love chalk. Why didn't someone tell me about chalk sooner???

*Bradford Press*

3 x 5 @ 42.5kg

*Gironda Drag Curls*

3 x 5 @ 42.5kg

*DB Side Laterals*

3 x 8 @ 10kg DBs

+ Stretching. No tabatas.

I've added in ~5g of VitC per day. 3g in the AM, and 2g during/post training/before bed.

Lost some water/fat around the abs and the 2nd row of abs are peeking out. Still some fat to move yet.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Not trained this week. Been mega busy of late - hence the lack of action on the log front.

Been training about twice per week. Diet is somewhat off at present - not going wild, I'm still eating 'clean'.

Had a good session with Bodyworks a few weeks back - thanks for that big guy - discussed a few changes to my routine.

Shoulder is still restricting my benching ability, so the PL comp I was shooting for in Sept may have to wait until dec... Only problem is I'm on holiday in dec...

I should be back to normal training next week, although I'm going to go wild and crazy and try a few different bits.

Upper body is still lagging - legs and back happily grow and get stronger however I train them, so going to look at a HIT / dorian style training of one set to muscular (form) failure with a number of build up sets, aiming for the 6-12 rep range with *perhaps* a drop or double drop on the working set depending on where failure is HIT.

I did this on arms and Tri's had their best ever workout this way.

I'm also only going to train legs/back every other week. So deads one monday and squats the next monday, in order for Chest/Shoulders/Arms to catch up.

I'm hoping this may also help with recovery as looking back I've no doubt be overtrained (and perhaps underfed)

The fat is still slowly coming off. The main issue is I don't really do enough cardio. Need to sort that out me thinks.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Trained first thing yesterday morning.

Having a little bit of a change around at the moment, and working in the 6-10 rep range.

Did some gentle cardio as a warmup for 20mins

*Wide Grip Guillotine Bench Press*

Warmup

2x Build Up sets

Working Set @ 70kg

*Cable Cross Overs*

Warmup

1x Build Up Set

Working Set @ 35kg Each Side

*DB Preacher Curls*

3x 8-10 @ 15kg DBs


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like your improving mate, what weight are you now compared to 6 months ago? Ive recently changed my workout valume to more and strangley enough im growing from the higher volume....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Sounds like your improving mate, what weight are you now compared to 6 months ago? Ive recently changed my workout valume to more and strangley enough im growing from the higher volume....


I'd have to check through my log to see my old weights. I know I was 18st 6lbs at my heaviest about 12 months ago following a bulk.

Then I did a PSMF and leaned out nicely, but then lost some weight/muscle/water on holiday in Nov/Dec as the food was rank.

I'm currently 17st 6 on a keto phase, so I'd expect to gain 8lbs of glycogen and water when I carb up at the end of the week.

So between 17.5 and 18st


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

mmm volume mr tall


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> mmm volume mr tall


Yeah but only a few exercises :becky:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Keto? so how you doing your Keto diet mate? my Misses does the Cambridge lol, she's now in Ketosis.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Keto? so how you doing your Keto diet mate? my Misses does the Cambridge lol, she's now in Ketosis.


Eggs,Cream,Butter, Beef, Chicken, Coconut Milk, plenty of green veg etc

Carbs Pre and Post WO

Weekly refeed etc

Going to be changing things up shortly though


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Leg Day*

*Leg Extensions*

Warmup (30 x 35kg)

4x Build Up Sets (going up in weight, all around 15 reps)

12 @ 110kg (Failure)

*Ham Curls*

Warmup (25 x 45kg)

3x Build Up Sets (again, increasing in weight, all around 15 reps)

14 @ 90kg (Failure)

*ATG Squats*

10 @ 70kg

8 @ 70kg (Failure)

Done and dusted in less than 20mins. First time I've trained legs in a wee while. They were pumped to chuff. Nice.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Tall, I have been reading your log from the beginning, only a few pages to go.

Great motivation from you and loads of inspiration from Pikey.

Although your'e obviously way above what I'll ever hope to achieve I'll keep reading as a motivator for my training.

Well done, keep it going.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Mate we all start somewhere, this sport takes time, learn what you're doing regarding exercise, diet and rest, and then stick at it, have patience and work hard and you'll achieve more than you'd belive possible.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Inspire me said:


> Tall, I have been reading your log from the beginning, only a few pages to go.
> 
> Great motivation from you and loads of inspiration from Pikey.
> 
> ...


Thank you :becky:

I've created a new log now (Talls Recomp Log)


----------

